# Movies you dislike that everyone else loves



## AppleEatsWorm

Trainspotting: I saw it once before I read the book and thought it was "kinda" good, but not to the point that I could understand why it was on so many people's top 10 lists. I read the book years later for an English class and absolutely loved it. Then I saw the film again and more actively disliked it this time... Just because I love the book I guess. It's an unfair bias. I really don't like Ewan McGregor as Renton, although Robert Carlyle does a nice job as Begbie. 

Amelie: Definitely well made, just way too cutsey for me. And the romance between her and that guy she was looking for is uh.. a terrible basis for a relationship. Who knows if they'll even get along? I did think the gnome thing was cool though. 

300: I felt like this should have been a little kids cartoon, not a big budget film. One dimensional characters, everything black and white, dialog geared toward catch phrases... ugh. 

That should be enough to incur the malice of the entire forum, hopefully.


----------



## Noca

300 sucked


----------



## Halcyon

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Amelie: Definitely well made, just way too cutsey for me. And the romance between her and that guy she was looking for is uh.. a terrible basis for a relationship. Who knows if they'll even get along? I did think the gnome thing was cool though.
> 
> 300: I felt like this should have been a little kids cartoon, not a big budget film. One dimensional characters, everything black and white, dialog geared toward catch phrases... ugh.
> 
> That should be enough to incur the malice of the entire forum, hopefully.


Got to see it last week and at first the colours and the music had me IN but as the story went on i got annoyed with exactly what you said it was TOO CUTESY and TOO HAPPY but maybe i'm just sadistic and was hoping she'd end up alone instead of fairy book ending and her going around screwing with peoples lives lol

300 WEAR SOME DAMN ARMOR DUDES...but i'm sure the ladies loved it


----------



## IcedOver

I hated, Hated, HATED "Titanic"!!! What a horrendous pile of garbage! It has some of the worst acting ever in a major studio film and one of the corniest scripts ever. How this film was such a big hit is beyond me.

I also hate Tarantino and despise both "Reservoir Dogs" and "Pulp Fiction". It's just a bunch of hipster trash that ripoff other films. Yuck!

I could list many others.


----------



## Drella

Requiem for a Dream
American History X
Magnolia
Donnie Darko
Fight Club
Shaun of the Dead
That "from the makers of Shaun of the Dead" movie
Star Wars anything
A Clockwork Orange (Yeah, I said it.)
anything directed by or involving Steven Speilberg

There's a lot more, but I think this is sufficient to place me on the entire forum's ignore list.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Drella said:


> Magnolia
> Shaun of the Dead


I agree with you on these two and I half agree with you on Clockwork Orange. I liked it, just not nearly as much as a lot of people do.


----------



## Were

why didn't you guys like a clockwork orange? i think its the best movie of kubrick. 

Amelie sucked big time , i think it would be better if the guy she liked would turn out to be a serial killer and kill her.


----------



## Vincenzo

Amelie and 300 are both terrible, I agree. Trainspotting is awesome though. That lassie got glassed and no **** leaves here till we find out what **** did it.

I hate the Kill Bills. Dogs and Pulp are indisputably fantastic and the fact that they took some things from other, lesser movies is insignificant.

For me:
Casino Royale
The Matrix, V for Vendetta, and any lame geek movie along the same lines
The Usual Suspects
Heat
Once Upon a Time in America
Pan's Labyrinth
Everything Drella said outside of Magnolia which I haven't seen
8 1/2
Cinema Paradiso


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Were said:


> why didn't you guys like a clockwork orange? i think its the best movie of kubrick.


I liked it, it just didn't grab my interest very well and it always seems to be held in amazing esteem. I liked the concept, but not the execution. As far as Kubrick I prefer most of his other films to that one, especially Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Vincenzo said:


> 8 1/2


yeah, I hated 8 1/2.


----------



## Roberto

I love the hated and hate the loved.


----------



## roswell

The Boondock Saints. Yechh...


----------



## Drella

roswell said:


> The Boondock Saints. Yechh...


Oh Jesus. How did I forget to add that one? It's terrible.


----------



## jchildr

I saw a steaming pile of crap once called "Solaris". 
Hopefully nobody else liked it and it doesn't fit in this thread.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

jchildr said:


> I saw a steaming pile of crap once called "Solaris".
> Hopefully nobody else liked it and it doesn't fit in this thread.


I loved the original Russian version, but if you mean the remake with George Clooney then I agree.


----------



## eekmd

American Pie
The Lord of the Rings
Kill Bill Vol 2.
The Sixth Sense
Scarface
It's a wonderful life
The Matrix

Just what i can come up with off the top of my head...


----------



## jchildr

AppleEatsWorm said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a steaming pile of crap once called "Solaris".
> Hopefully nobody else liked it and it doesn't fit in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the original Russian version, but if you mean the remake with George Clooney then I agree.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## seattlegrunge

American Pie - Crap!
Ali G - Unbearably CRAP!!
Borat - Total Crap!
Da Vinci Code - Boring!
Scarface - Not enough crap in the world can reach the height of this piece of CRAP!!!!
High School Musical (& the 2nd one) - Big deal out of nothing.


----------



## lubs

The Matrix
Harry Potter (never got into the books either)
Garden State (this movie was just so boring. Maybe I didn't get it?)

I'm sure there's more...but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Andre

I hated Kill Bill very much. Especially because everyone else I know loved it.

I did end up hating Shaun of the Dead once I watched the whole thing. Before I had just seen the last 20 minutes or so and assumed it was good.

Also hated Donnie Darko.

I can't think of anything no one has listed yet. I'll try.


----------



## Andre

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. The characters were two-dimensional and there wasn't much of a plot. The book is kind of like that, too, but it works with H.S. Thompson's writing style.


----------



## roswell

Drella said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boondock Saints. Yechh...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus. How did I forget to add that one? It's terrible.
Click to expand...

Yes, I was outside of myself that no one had mentioned it yet, for I loathe this movie like no other.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

lubs said:


> Garden State (this movie was just so boring. Maybe I didn't get it?)


I forgot about Garden State. I felt zero chemistry between the guy and the girl so I thought the romance was ridiculous and hence didn't like the movie much.


----------



## IcedOver

I actually liked both adaptations of "Solaris" although neither has inspired me to watch it a second time. I really liked "Magnolia" as well. 

As far as "Clockwork Orange", I also think it's kind of overrated but do like it. Kubrick's best film is "2001" by far. It should be required viewing in schools so that students can learn about different types of narrative structures. Other "beloved" films I hated or at least disliked:

"Apocalypse Now"
"Taxi Driver"
"Close Encounters of the Third Kind"
"Catch Me If You Can" (The real story is so much more compelling; Spielberg and Co. changed stuff in Abagnale's life for no valid reason.)
"A History of Violence" (Cronenberg is great but this was faceless trash.)
"Mystic River"
"Moulin Rouge"
"A Beautiful Mind"
"Children of Men"


----------



## Andre

^Yeah, A Beautiful Mind was dumb because they didn't portray schizophrenia honestly. The guy had three imaginary friends follow him around the entire movie.

I'm not sure how one can dislike Taxi Driver.


----------



## Cerberus

what really sucked about 300 is that it looked like a video game, yet I wasn't able to control the characters with a controller. Bastards! I've played video games with better executed stories than this movie 300.

I'm not too picky when it comes to movies, and I don't really mind if a movie isn't original. I like remakes. I don't mind if someone borrows ideas from someone else as long as it's executed well. 

That said, anyone who likes the fast and the furious shall be spat upon.


----------



## Gerard

...

Sorry! :sas 

Gerard


----------



## Jodiiii

Garden State

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the stars. And I also adore quirkyness...but this movie just tries too darn hard. It makes me uneasy.


----------



## refined_rascal

Citizen Kane. Jeeeez!


----------



## Lyric Suite

Vincenzo said:


> 8 1/2


No f*cking way. Fellini may have been a raving socialist who became an hippie late in his career, but he was still a genius of the first order.


----------



## nothing to fear

Saw (i've seen the first three, unfortunetly) ****ing sucked. i don't know why my friends are so crazy for those movies.

Garden State - i think i liked it when i first saw it at age 14ish but i saw it again and i realized it wasn't very good. i found both the characters, especially natalie portman, kind of annoying.


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Titanic. I hate that movie, but everyone loves it :no


----------



## Jodiiii

Iron Butterfly said:


> Titanic. I hate that movie, but everyone loves it :no


Haha...I can't say that I particularly LOVE it, but I like it loads. And I actually know several other people who absolutely HATE it, sooo you're not alone there.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Yeah loads of people hate Titanic.


----------



## Stanley

Forrest Gump. I missed it's release 13 years ago, and just recently watched for the first time. I can't say I didn't like it, I just thought it was way overrated, just as Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Beetlebum

*Crash (2004)* - Do we have all evening? Possibly the most over-rated film of this decade. I enjoy films that deal with issues such has race, gender and sexuality, but this one took the biscuit. It was incredibly simplistic. Grade A hollywood pretentious nonsense.

I would rather have spent two hours of thrusting blunt rusty nails into my eyes.


----------



## brimontz

Borat. I was excited to finally see the movie, as the trailers made it look hilarious. Then I finally saw it, and I was bored to tears.

Brian


----------



## IcedOver

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Yeah loads of people hate Titanic.


I'm one of those people.


----------



## roswell

Beetlebum said:


> *Crash (2004)* - Do we have all evening? Possibly the most over-rated film of this decade. I enjoy films that deal with issues such has race, gender and sexuality, but this one took the biscuit. It was incredibly simplistic. Grade A hollywood pretentious nonsense.


100% agree. :no


----------



## Were

i don't love crash but it has some powerful scenes like the little girl with invisible cloak

the shawshank redemption is the most overrated movie ever. 
once upon a time in america is too long and has too much sex
the pianist is really boring.


----------



## archaic

I hate hate hate Garden State. It really grates on me. I feel like I'm the only one in my state who isn't in love with the movie.

And I realize this isn't exactly a movie "everyone else loves," but the remake of Yours, Mine, and Ours makes me want to scream. I haven't watched it, but the thought of Dennis Quaid and Rene Russo heading the Beardsley clan makes me see red.
And again, probably not in anyone's top ten movies of all time - Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Iron Butterfly

archaic said:


> I hate hate hate Garden State. It really grates on me. I feel like I'm the only one in my state who isn't in love with the movie.
> 
> And I realize this isn't exactly a movie "everyone else loves," but the remake of Yours, Mine, and Ours makes me want to scream. I haven't watched it, but the thought of Dennis Quaid and Rene Russo heading the Beardsley clan makes me see red.
> And again, probably not in anyone's top ten movies of all time - Dreamcatcher.



Dreamcatcher was awful! :lol 
I haven't seen the remake of Yours, Mine, and Ours...but I'm gonna have to agree with you on that! :x


----------



## BlackMan199

Hmmm well I loved that movie, especially since it was based on a true story minus the mythical creatures. lol


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Superbad, I hate it.


----------



## Stanley

Were said:


> once upon a time in america


I'm not aware about it's status outside of United States, but over here it's probably one of the most underrated films of all times. Despite the presence of Robert De Niro, James Woods and Joe Pesci it basically remains unknown to most people.


----------



## joe81

Rescue Dawn, Hated it...and Superbad, wtf was so good about that ****ing movie?


----------



## lyssado707

Star Wars/Trek whatever the heck it is series. 
Lord Of The Rings series.
I don't completely dislike Shrek, but I personally think people have blown it way out of proportion.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

carry said:


> Star Wars/Trek whatever the heck it is


 :lol 
Hey you're in Humboldt county, I went to school in Arcata last fall. Didn't last long... beautiful area though. Are you going to HSU/COTRW?


----------



## embers

There's something about mary, my best friends wedding. That bubble gum safe mainstream is just icky uke


----------



## Djinn

Crash = overrated, overly negative, lacking in any redeeming qualities whatsoever.
Borat = it just. wasn't. funny.


----------



## ghostgurl

Heh, it's usually the opposite for me where I like movies most people hate. Let's see...I don't like most things that Will Ferrell is in. Also I thought The Life Aquatic was absolutely horrible yet it gets a good rating over at IMDB. I didn't like the 40 Year Old Virgin either.


----------



## thecurerules

Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
Transformers


----------



## brygb217

Djinn said:


> Crash = overrated, overly negative, lacking in any redeeming qualities whatsoever.


 I know "Crash" won the Best Picture Oscar, but I thought it's message that "Everyone really is racist, deep down, no matter how liberal/enlightened, and we have to fight to overcome if-- but we really can't" was probably more offensive than any movie I've ever seen.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I hated hated hated hated HATED Borat. Friends of mine thing I am insane for not laughing once. It was because it sucked! 

Anything starring Russell Crowe. This guy bores me to tears. 

For French film fans: The Dinner Game. I heard rave reviews about this and the premise was quirky. The quirkiness was absent. It was just a bore. 

I don't necessarily dislike this film but I will never watch it again...2001 A Space Oddessy. It looked pretty...and the last 20 minutes were incredible. But thats it for me. 

Mullholland Drive. I really tried, really I did.


----------



## Drella

"The Crow."
**** that.


----------



## smiles

Donnie Darko


----------



## smiles

archaic said:


> I hate hate hate Garden State. It really grates on me. I feel like I'm the only one in my state who isn't in love with the movie.
> 
> And I realize this isn't exactly a movie "everyone else loves," but the remake of Yours, Mine, and Ours makes me want to scream. I haven't watched it, but the thought of Dennis Quaid and Rene Russo heading the Beardsley clan makes me see red.
> And again, probably not in anyone's top ten movies of all time - Dreamcatcher.


!! how can you not like Garden State living in NJ! :spank
Dreamcatcher was just awful. The book was good though.


----------



## russophile1977

Lord of the Rings


----------



## sctork

Napoleon Dynamite.

I don't know that _everyone_ loved it, but my friend and her husband and bunch of their friends kept raving about how funny it was. The only reason I ended up watching it was because my friend loaned me the DVD.

:wtf <-- i'm pretty sure i looked like that during the whole movie :b


----------



## brygb217

sctork said:


> Napoleon Dynamite.
> 
> I don't know that _everyone_ loved it, but my friend and her husband and bunch of their friends kept raving about how funny it was. The only reason I ended up watching it was because my friend loaned me the DVD.
> 
> :wtf <-- i'm pretty sure i looked like that during the whole movie :b


 I know. Everyone was all THE FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER, and I ended up, like, half cracking a smile twice. I found the lama slightly amusing, and the fact the grandmother is dune racing or whatever...


----------



## eagleheart

"Forrest Gump" - I don't remember much of it except that I never wanted to repeat the experience.

"Notting Hill" - See above.

"Superbad" - I laughed a few times, but it just wasn't my thing. At least the redeeming quality was that Christopher Mintz-Plasse (w/ the glasses, Fogell or w/e I can't spell the name..."McLovin") is so cute. :nw


----------



## Kelly

A Christmas Story - Every year, I'm forced to sit through this vile, coma-inducing borefest. Every year, to my great dismay, he avoids shooting his eye out, although we're forced to watch him whine about it, because he thought he did it. I mean, I'm wearing glasses right now. I would certainly know the difference between the blurry vision brought about by having them fall off and the intense excruciating pain and complete lack of sight brought about by shooting my actual eye out. :roll 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## VCL XI

Kelly said:


> A Christmas Story - Every year, I'm forced to sit through this vile, coma-inducing borefest. Every year, to my great dismay, he avoids shooting his eye out, although we're forced to watch him whine about it, because he thought he did it. I mean, I'm wearing glasses right now. I would certainly know the difference between the blurry vision brought about by having them fall off and the intense excruciating pain and complete lack of sight brought about by shooting my actual eye out. :roll
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Ouch. Maybe you'd prefer Bob Clark's _other_ timeless Christmas classic...http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071222/


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Anything by Adam Sandler. I can't stand to look at him or hear him.


----------



## meesha327

Titanic, I don't know if anyone mentioned it but I absolutely hated that movie. It was so mushy it made me want to punch myself in the face!


----------



## eagleheart

I have never had any desire to see that movie. Ugh
I remember when it came out everything was all TITANIC TITANIC TITANIC, MY HEART WILL GO ON AND ON like the Energizer Bunny and everyone was obsessed with LEOOOOOO... *puke* uke


----------



## nubly

office space. that movie was just too boring for me


----------



## hopena

Pulp fiction (I haven't seen anything else by Tarantino).
Order of the Phoenix, but that's because I kept remembering things they'd had to cut - including one major character that should have been there. 
Titanic
Pirates of the Caribbean parts 2 & 3


----------



## Jumper1989

Well a lot of comedys like Superbad and American Pie.. but most of the movies you guys say like Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill I do love. Why are we talking about movies we dont like? We not talk about movies we do like, this kind of behavior only tells us we have negative thinking!


----------



## Prism

Gladiator
300
(braveheart is way better than both of them)
The Pirates Trilogy
E.T.
Finding Nemo
Dawn of the Dead
Kill Bill

I don't technically think they're horrible movies but compared to the hype they received, bleh.


----------



## WimpLo

Citizen Kane---What was the big deal about this movie. Yeah, yeah, it started some new editing techniques but it was just a borefest and the whole thing about the sled (rosebud), was that supposed to be deep or something? Overrated.

American Beauty-- I can't think of a movie that is more full of itself than this. The bag floating in the wind...ugh...gag me with a spoon please.


----------



## Mr. Frostman

Crash
The Good Shepard
Shreck
Wes Anderson movies


----------



## RedTulip

Batman 
Pulp Fiction (suckfest). The only part worth watching is the dance scene between John Travolta and Uma Thurman
Amelie (I found it so boring, I couldn't even finish it)


----------



## bezoomny

WimpLo said:


> American Beauty-- I can't think of a movie that is more full of itself than this. The bag floating in the wind...ugh...gag me with a spoon please.


 :ditto


----------



## Stacey F

E.T
Shrek (although the first one was ok)
Crash


----------



## redribbon

The Evil Dead Trilogy. I have a horrendous zombie phobia and I can't stand these films especially.


----------



## nightmahr

The Big Lebowski--I think it's disgusting.

Donnie Darko was stupid.

All the Saw movies are just awful and promote frightening philosophies.

Fight Club is really sexist.


----------



## Mc Borg

Pretty much every Will Farrell movie.


----------



## Dudleyville

To be fair not all of Will Ferrell's movies are highly praised by the masses, infact most are not.


----------



## watashi

I'm not fond of Star Wars movies.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

The blair witch project, but i don't know if everyon loves it.I can't stand the stupid camerawork, it doesn't add any realism it just makes me sick.And the stupid idea that someone in a really fearful situation would carefully film everyones reactions, including their own.


----------



## SusanStorm

Pulp fiction - everyone is going on and on about how much a genius tarantino is..**** that! The kill bill movies were alright in my opnion, but Pulp fiction was so boring. I almost fell asleep watching it.

American pie - awful!And basically every american comedy like that..Especially if Ben Stiller or Adam Sandler is in it..

That's the only two that comes to my mind right now,but probably more. I'll get back to that lol


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## morningmud

I'm so glad to see so many ppl dislike the same ones as me.
Star Wars
Lord of the Rings
I thought I'd be the only one.

Also, Gone With The Wind. Maybe being from Georgia everyone here just loves that but I hated it soooo much! And I do not talk like those people!


----------



## papaya

superbad!
the whole mclovin thing was sooooo played out..all the jokes were predictable..i was about to throw up w/ all the penis references...the whole cop thing was weird.....
it's not that I'm uptight and dont think those kinda things are funny.. but they really, really over did it and it was realllly not creative! Some parts were funny but overall I was annoyed by the end of the movie...


----------



## FreeSoul

The Royal Tenenbaums(or however it's spelled)

I keep meeting people who love this, but I just despise it. It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Just Lurking

I found The Matrix terribly boring.


----------



## Noca

Borat. Just a stupid disgusting movie!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Borat - Not funny at all
Superbad - R U kidding me?
No Country for Old Men - Hype, pure Hype and nothing else. 

I just saw the FLESH EATERS. A movie we can all agree to hate I'm sure.


----------



## Jennifer1234

Most recently:
Michael Clayton. I thought this was so boring. Not even eye candy like George Clooney could save it.

Also:
Matrix
Pulp Fiction
300


----------



## refined_rascal

Apocalypse Now


----------



## sh0x

sweeny todd, i thought it was dumb


----------



## Vito

The Godfather series. I find it to be very boring, and nothing compared to old 30s and 40s era gangster films. Can't get past the opening act of any of the movies in this series.


----------



## luckyluckylucky

Although I love South Park, halfway through "Team America: World Police" I had to turn it off,'twas a bit boring.


----------



## SebFontain

Juno.. Only made it about 30 min into the movie and had to stop.


----------



## bezoomny

Juno and Across The Universe

I love The Beatles, but Across The Universe was just kind of dumb. The storyline was cheap and cliche, and the music wasn't that great.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

The Incredibles - tried watching it 3 times could never finish
All LOTR,Startrek , and star wars.
Simpsons movie- didnt laugh once, awful!!
Never found anything about Southpark funny, show and movies
Bourne Identity movies = shakey cam fest
Kingkong
Clockwork orange is so terrible
Anchorman
and Ironman

sike ironman owned.


----------



## JayP

Blues Brothers - I don't know what people thought was funny about that movie... 

Pulp Fiction - I was sooo bored with that movie that I didn't even watch the last ten minutes or so... I was surprised I held out that long in the first place. Horrible.

1492: Conquest of Paradise - Argh... That was a movie that felt like 12 hours. I had hopes for it because I really liked Alien, Black Rain, and Bladerunner by Riddley Scott, but 1492 was just horribly boring.

Apocalypse Now - There should really be an upper limit for the length of a movie.

Unbreakable - I liked "Sixth Sense", so I was pretty disappointed with this one.

South Park: The Movie - :wtf


----------



## Drella

SebFontain said:


> Juno.. Only made it about 30 min into the movie and had to stop.


Yeah, I didn't make it past "homeskillet" during the first scene.. I couldn't handle it. Somehow, I managed to see past the stupid opening sequence/music, and make it _that_ far. It took a lot of will on my part.

Other movies I hate: The Matrix, Transformers, any computer animated movie, anything involving Ashton Kutcher in any way, Cloverfield, I am Legend, etc.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I was tempted to see Juno, against my better judgment because of the soundtrack, which I like. But I know it'll be dumb.


----------



## redstardude

Anything Starwars

Pulp Fiction 

The Harry Potter movies - although the books are fabulously rich and detailed.


----------



## Raplovehate

Reservoir Dogs. If I wanted to listen to a bunch of random guys talk and kick racial slurs all day, I'd go to one of Oklahoma's many smaller towns....


----------



## spinal97

I always hated Cristmas Vacation and It's a Wonderfull Life, it's so depressing. If I want to be depressed, I'll sit here.

I loved Reservoir Dogs but hated Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Cerberus

Pirates of the Caribbean
Juno


----------



## SexySadie

bezoomny said:


> I love The Beatles, but Across The Universe was just kind of dumb. The storyline was cheap and cliche, and the music wasn't that great.


Agreed. I'm about the biggest Beatles fan on the planet, but that movie was just a superficial storyline used to showcase lesser (far lesser) versions of some of the greatest songs ever written. What's the point? :stu Though I guess if it served to introduce a younger generation to the Beatles, then that's something.

Some of you guys are breaking my heart with your Pulp Fiction hate lol. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Raplovehate

spinal97 said:


> I loved Reservoir Dogs but hated Pulp Fiction.


 :lol That's funny man, I dug Pulp Fiction.


----------



## nothing to fear

SexySadie said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love The Beatles, but Across The Universe was just kind of dumb. The storyline was cheap and cliche, and the music wasn't that great.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm about the biggest Beatles fan on the planet, but that movie was just a superficial storyline used to showcase lesser (far lesser) versions of some of the greatest songs ever written. What's the point? :stu Though I guess if it served to introduce a younger generation to the Beatles, then that's something.
> 
> Some of you guys are breaking my heart with your Pulp Fiction hate lol. It's one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

i thought i looked pretty bad too. my dad was bugging me to see but i always refused.. haha.


----------



## Pitseleh

AppleEatsWorm said:


> lubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garden State (this movie was just so boring. Maybe I didn't get it?)
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about Garden State. I felt zero chemistry between the guy and the girl so I thought the romance was ridiculous and hence didn't like the movie much.
Click to expand...

I really hated Garden State. For a long time I feared me and a few friends were the only ones. Natalie Portman's character irked me soooooo much. It was so forced quirky/cute. I'm thinking about it now and getting angry ha. I used to LOVE Donnie Darko when I was 15/16 but I tried watching it recently (I'm 21 now) and it was so dissapointing. I still feel attached to it in a weird way though. I think I liked it when I was younger because I was just starting to get into weirder-type movies... I like the music and the concept sort of and some of the character stuff but it's all over the place and the way they edited it made it impossible to comprehend. Plus Jenna Malone's character is so... over dramatic.


----------



## rufusmor

i hate High School Musical. i dont know why other people find it entertaining


----------



## Exiled

Apocalypse Now - It was entertaining and pretty unique, but people overrate it
Clockwork Orange - Kubrick is brilliant, but this was just inferior to all his other films
Amelie - Didn't feel it
Pan's Labyrinth - I enjoyed del Toro's previous works, not this one

I don't see how anyone here can dislike The Matrix though, I can understand the hatred for the two sequels but the original is a masterpiece.


----------



## holtby43

Pirates of the Caribbean 2 and 3.
The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Black_Widow

Can't think of too many off the top of my head. But some include:

Notting Hill
Saturday Night Fever
Sleepless In Seattle

Found all of these really boring, and think they're vastly over rated.


----------



## shyguydan

Dr. Doolittle 3 was a pointless movie imo and Home Alone 3, common now McAuley Culkin was classic in the first 2, Saved with Mandy Moore


----------



## RubyTuesday

morningmud said:


> I'm so glad to see so many ppl dislike the same ones as me.
> Star Wars
> Lord of the Rings
> I thought I'd be the only one.
> 
> *Also, Gone With The Wind*. Maybe being from Georgia everyone here just loves that but I hated it soooo much! And I do not talk like those people!


Oh!! ...well, _fiddle-dee-dee!!!!_ :bah :b :lol


----------



## Vincenzo

The Darjeeling Limited, to the point that I attain pantomime villain status when I say I dislike it.


----------



## holtby43

How did I forget to mention all the LOTR movies! I can't stand that crap!


----------



## SAgirl

I did not like the movie Knocked Up or Pirates of the Caribbean. 

I was surprised to find that some people didn't like Titanic. I love that movie! 

Any movie with Jack Nicholson. I think he is a terrible actor.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Vincenzo said:


> The Darjeeling Limited, to the point that I attain pantomime villain status when I say I dislike it.


I walked out of the movie theatre on that movie. It got boring and I just couldn't sit still that night either.


----------



## MidnightBlu

The Incredibles.


----------



## DudeHere

There Will Be Blood-Beyond Dissapointed with this overrated,overhyped,predictable cliche fest

ClockWork Orange-Not that I hated it, but I think it's overrated by some people, and some people say they like it just to look cool.

V For Vendetta-I Liked this better when It was called Brazil

BoonDock Saints-What I like to call Gun Porn. If I want to watch something Similar or Better,I'll pop in either Dirty Harry or DeathWish

Empire Records- Trying too hard isn't even the way to describe this one

Singles-Dumbest plot I have ever heard.

Well, not that anyone loved it, but alien vs predator has got to be the worst movie I have ever seen. 

Spider Man 3- Didn't hate it, but can't believe how half assed it turned out. 2 first spectacular films, then a complete let down.

Across The Universe- Love the Beatles, but didn't need to see this to know it was gonna be dumb.

Little Miss Sunshine- Overrated, feel good indie film of the year crap. The only redeeming part for me was Alan Arkin. Everything else sucked

Anything by Wes Anderson. I can't even begin to describe my frustration at his movies and the people that like them. It's pretentious, thinks its so pseduo intellectual,philosophical crap for people who just want to look smart and come up with a list of "impressive important movies", just to get other said types of movies to kiss there ***. **** you!!! Btw, what he does in his movies, the Coen Brothers already do in there movies, and much better. Yeah. The quirkiness, the offbeatedness, the offbeat cultural references. Cept when the Coens do it, it doesn't feel like a) they're trying to snarkily say hey! look how cool I am! and b) it doesn't feel like they're looking down there nose at you.

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas- Again, another movie people say they like just to look cool and get other people to kiss there ***. It's no different, and not nearly as good, as your average cheech and chong/stoner comedy. Yeah yeah. I get the whole social commentary thing about how "wild and crazy" Hunter S. is/was, and how his ideas are "so revolutionary",and how the "norms/squares" are really the messed up ones. Boring, overrated crap.


----------



## DudeHere

to the person who said fight club is sexist, how so? And how is the big lebowski "disgusting" The Dude Abides.


----------



## kikachuck

300! I thought this movie sucked major *** but everybody I know thought it was awsome. 

I dunno, perhaps I just hang out with too many idiots who dig an hour-and-a-half of well muscled men yelling "Spartans!" :lol


----------



## DudeHere

Why the 300 hate? I loved it, course, I'm a sucker for almost anything sword and sandal. I thought, aside from the awesomeness and the fantasticalness, it dealt with themes of heroism, courage, sacrifice, and standing up for something greater than yourself.


----------



## refined_rascal

deadrun said:


> The Incredibles.


I can't stand any of those 'pixar' type movies.


----------



## refined_rascal

comicbook adaptations (spiderman, incredible hulk etc). Too many effects, so little story.


----------



## RubyTuesday

DudeHere said:


> ClockWork Orange-Not that I hated it, but I think it's overrated by some people, and some people say they like it just to look cool.


...I do not like this movie because of the saddism in it. And it has baffled me in the past when people have claimed to love it -usually men. Though, here I've seen a few women say that it is part of their movie collection.

...I can understand the amazing camera shots and the director, Kubrick, is pretty talented (though I wonder that he may have been a little pervy, given not only "A Clockwork Orange" but also, "Lolita" and "Eyes Wide Shut". ...it's the subject matter that I just can't truly get past. :stu

I preferred "Lolita" since this seemed to have more of a psychological component to it -less violence. "Eyes Wide Shut" ...I don't know: to me it seemed kind of silly, actually!! :lol :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday

refined_rascal said:


> comicbook adaptations (spiderman, incredible hulk etc). Too many effects, so little story.


...and there are SOOOOOOO many of them!!! :eek :con :stu :stu

I mean just HOW MANY "Batman" movies are there now...???!!!

...I liked "Spiderman" though. That was good. And "Sin City" seemed good to me.

Otherwise, I agree with you: it's like Hollywood is just churning them out cos it's dry on ideas...!


----------



## Drella

"Wanted." I watched it with my brother a few nights ago, what a pile of rubbish that was. He was giddy like a little school girl all through it.


----------



## Lateralus

Pitseleh said:


> AppleEatsWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garden State (this movie was just so boring. Maybe I didn't get it?)
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about Garden State. I felt zero chemistry between the guy and the girl so I thought the romance was ridiculous and hence didn't like the movie much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hated Garden State. For a long time I feared me and a few friends were the only ones. Natalie Portman's character irked me soooooo much. It was so forced quirky/cute. I'm thinking about it now and getting angry ha. I used to LOVE Donnie Darko when I was 15/16 but I tried watching it recently (I'm 21 now) and it was so dissapointing. I still feel attached to it in a weird way though. I think I liked it when I was younger because I was just starting to get into weirder-type movies... I like the music and the concept sort of and some of the character stuff but it's all over the place and the way they edited it made it impossible to comprehend. Plus Jenna Malone's character is so... over dramatic.
Click to expand...

LOL I saw the title of this thread and I immediately thought "this has Garden State written all over it." I guess I'm not the only one who didn't enjoy that waste of two hours.


----------



## Snickersnack

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I can understand the amazing camera shots and the director, Kubrick, is pretty talented (though I wonder that he may have been a little pervy, given not only "A Clockwork Orange" but also, "Lolita" and "Eyes Wide Shut". ...it's the subject matter that I just can't truly get past. :stu


The book is just more confusing-the movie makes it seem sort of ambiguous whether or not Alex is cure, whereas in the book...he is! I love the movie, though-though Kubrick may very well have been a little pervy, but he kept it a secret if he was. He was sort of an odd guy, but I haven't heard any Roman Polanski or Woody Allen stuff about him (what is it with directors and teenage girls?). He had a reputation as this antisocial recluse who actors hated.



bezoomny said:


> WimpLo said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Beauty-- I can't think of a movie that is more full of itself than this. The bag floating in the wind...ugh...gag me with a spoon please.
> 
> 
> 
> :ditto
Click to expand...

me too&#8230;and I'm usually enough of a sheep to fall for stupid hipster crap movies, unless the characters are actually hipsters (or smug and pretentious).

I also like escapist fantasy crap that people on here seem to hate, like Star Wars and Lord of the Rings, even though I can understand why people don't like it. I quibble with the Lord of the Rings films because I loved the books, but overall, for me, they were the closest there will probably ever be to ideal adaptations of them. I wasn't crazy about Peter Jackson's King Kong-it took the source material too seriously. Heavenly Creatures is still the best thing he's ever done, but the LOTR movies are my favorites. Star Wars is more of a personal favorite, because I realize serious film aficionados hate the original Star Wars films for ruining movies, which they may very well have done. The new movies weren't good either, but, as much as I hate to admit it, Return of the Jedi isn't that great either. It mostly coasts by with leftover Empire Strikes Back goodness and Jabba the Hutt. But I love it anyway, a lot of which has to do with loving mythology, which is what Star Wars and LOTR were intended to be (Tolkien was just considerably more literate and consistent than Lucas; Star Wars vs. LOTR is a great-if superficial-illustration of American vs. British attempts at creating modern mythology).

Stuff I didn't like, or just think is wildly overrated:

300-Frank Miller is a closet fascist with a hooker fixation. Liked Sin City though (the movie and the comic).

Team America: World Police-watching "Thunderbirds" puppets flailing around and shooting each other up was funny for the first 25 minutes-but that's pretty much it. Trey Parker and Matt Stone's limited pool of voices plus the brain-bleedingly painful neoconservative satire they slip into South Park once in a while made up for all of the good bits.

V for Vendetta, and by extension The Matrix (even the 1st one)-acted smart, but was really watered-down from the source material, and the morality was way too cut and dry. The Wachowskis are some of the most overrated directors ever. I really liked The Matrix in high school, but I have a feeling I wouldn't enjoy it that much now. All the snazzy trenchcoats and sunglasses, and awful screaming music&#8230;yeah, I probably shoudn't see it again. That's something I like about George Lucas's movies. They don't try to be cool in the way the Matrix tries to be cool, which is ironic given that most Matrix fans used to be Star Wars fans until Lucas "sold out". Look at Ewoks. They're incredibly un-cool, but they feel genuine to me. Lucas goes too far out of his way to be corny sometimes (like the 2-headed sportscaster alien, and the American Grafitti diner on Coruscant, and all the "romantic" dialogue, and&#8230 but fanboys are worse. They complain about how cheesy the Endor forest battle was (which it was) but you just know that if he'd had Luke Skywalker break out a black leather trenchcoat and bat away blaster bolts with his fists with a Rage Against the Machine soundtrack, they would have all had nerdgasms. I don't go to sci fi cons or anything because I hate geeks. Not because they're nerdy (because that part is cool), but because many of them are insufferable.

I would agree that it was better when it was called Brazil...but that's an unfair comparison, because Brazil is a masterpiece.

Clerks-I don't hate it; I think it's really funny. I just don't see why Kevin Smith was supposed to be this amazing director-every one of his movies is almost exactly the same, and most of them are just characters loosely based on himself talking about pop culture. Critics go on about how "fresh" Clerks was, and then how puerile Mallrats was. Mallrats is just Clerks 2 before there was a Clerks 2. Kevin Smith is much better than Tarantino, though-he has the decency to play a character named "Silent Bob" when he directs himself (even though Silent Bob ended up giving longer and longer soliloquies in each movie), whereas Tarantino brings his movies to a screeching halt (literally) when he shows up, playing himself (as a hyperarticulate crack addict)

I also didn't really care for the original Superman movies. They ended up coming across as campy-even the Tim Burton Batman wasn't as great as some believe. Gene Hackman and Jack Nicholson are excellent actors, but both were miscast as the comic book villains they respectively portrayed.

As for hipster movies...I thought Waking Life was boring and pointless, as was What the Bleep Do We Know?. Hated Garden State, too.


----------



## Scorpio

Little Miss Sunshine - worst movie ever made, bar none.
Million Dollar Baby - idiotic
Pulp Fiction - most overrated piece of garbage in history. Utterly vile
The Departed - thoroughly unwatchable
Clerks - vomit
No Country For Old Men - this won Best Picture? HOW?
Transformers - sleep inducing 
Gosford Park - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Pan's Labyrinth - half way through I turned it off. 
Bridge over Terabithia - should have been called Bridge over Nothing Ever Happens


----------



## Snickersnack

Scorpio said:


> Little Miss Sunshine - worst movie ever made, bar none.


welll...now I wouldn't say _that_-I'm pretty sure the worst movie of all time is either _Santa with Muscles_:
*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117550/*

or

_Mac and Me_:
*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095560/*

...or possibly one of the _Home Alone_ movies (that part in the second one where the smarmy little spawn "heartwarmingly" befriends some homeless pigeon lady (because it's _Christmas_) in between setting up ingenious ways for morons to get hit in the groin made me ill even as a child, and not in the good hip-hop sense)-but I didn't like _Little Miss Sunshine_ either. It was more or less a textbook example of an "indie film by colors"-wacky family that learns a valuable lesson about...family, the tacky shallow side of American culture, etc.


----------



## Scorpio

The Home Alone movies were decent family entertainment and they had Joe Pesci, but the reason Little Miss Sunshine gets my vote for worst ever is because it almost won Best Picture so I like to balance the karma a little. Nobody is ever going to mistake the other two you mentioned with anything other than B movies to avoid. 

Besides this thread is about movies that people love so your choices are disqualified. I don't think anybody really loves Santa With Muscles (WTF?)


----------



## Snickersnack

Scorpio said:


> The Home Alone movies were decent family entertainment and they had Joe Pesci, but the reason Little Miss Sunshine gets my vote for worst ever is because it almost won Best Picture so I like to balance the karma a little. Nobody is ever going to mistake the other two you mentioned with anything other than B movies to avoid.
> 
> Besides this thread is about movies that people love so your choices are disqualified. I don't think anybody really loves Santa With Muscles (WTF?)


Surely someone out there loved _Mac and Me_-someone who loved a heartwarming romp about an alien puppet, a cheerful handicapable kid, and a love for a chain of fast food establishments that made E.T.'s passion for Reese's Pieces pale in comparison?

Sorry. You're right-didn't mean to hijack.

On topic-I wasn't aware LMSS nearly won Best Picture. But didn't _A Beautiful Mind_ win Best Picture? Now that was one of those movies that stretched the concept of a "biopic" way past breaking point, in that from what I've read it beared almost absolutely no relation to John Nash's actual life (or at least took out all the parts that could make him less sympathetic and less "inspirational"). Inspirational movies, in general, suck. I didn't like Forrest Gump either.

Which reminds me-I hated _Cecil B. Demented_, which had a subplot about hijacking the filming of a sequel to _Forrest Gump_. "Hip" beyond all tolerability and full of unfunny cliche characters.


----------



## bezoomny

The History Boys

It basically said that all gay men are pedophiles. The main pedophile - a schoolteacher, was presented as this cheerful old guy who just had this thing, this adorable penchant, for fondling his students. How utterly twee. :wtf


----------



## shyguydan

The Love Guru is one of the worst movies on my list


----------



## Drella

Snickersnack said:


> Which reminds me-I hated _Cecil B. Demented_, which had a subplot about hijacking the filming of a sequel to _Forrest Gump_. "Hip" beyond all tolerability and full of unfunny cliche characters.


That's the point. It's a John Waters movie. That's what he does. No one "loves" that movie, anyway, not even the die hard Waters fans. It's like posting about how much you hated "Manos: The Hands of Fate." There are more important reasons to hate a movie than simply because it's "hip." I don't even know what that means. It's just a boring movie.


----------



## Snickersnack

Drella said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me-I hated _Cecil B. Demented_, which had a subplot about hijacking the filming of a sequel to _Forrest Gump_. "Hip" beyond all tolerability and full of unfunny cliche characters.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. It's a John Waters movie. That's what he does. No one "loves" that movie, anyway, not even the die hard Waters fans. It's like posting about how much you hated "Manos: The Hands of Fate." There are more important reasons to hate a movie than simply because it's "hip." I don't even know what that means. It's just a boring movie.
Click to expand...

Okay, so it was just a boring movie. Since the title of the thread does not specify determining how valid one's hating of a movie is, I don't see why my personal reactions are less "important" (?) than someone else's personal reactions. What is the definition of "loving" a movie? I can't think of a single movie that's universally beloved and considered above criticism-_Citizen Kane_ (the stock answer for 'Greatest Piece of Cinema Ever') is, in my opinion, excellent, but still considerably overrated, for several reasons, _in my opinion_, as an individual who is far from a reputable voice on film. Someone mentioned they hated _Transformers_. Did anyone think that was one of the most amazing pieces of cinematic art of all time in the first place? It was a movie about giant robot cars directed by the guy who made _Armageddon_. Anyone who paid to see it could hardly have expected a masterpiece. Personally, I think that a poorly made pretentious film always trumps a dumb unpretentious film about stuff blowing up in dislikeability, due to the smug reactions of its supporters, aka the people who are cool enough to "get it".

In the case of the John Waters movie, I saw that particular film with some smug hipster @$$holes, and they loved it-in which case my dislike of the intended audience contributed to my already present dislike of the film itself. Several of the films other posters have hated are movies I like, but I could care less if someone else hates them, because their reasons for hating them are probably more valid than mine for liking them-therefore I have no reason to attack them for having the _gall_ to criticize something I like. [email protected] it, they're just f#*%ing movies.

I could never hate _Manos: The Hands of Fate_. I'm quite glad it exists. _The Simpsons Movie_, on the other hand...I guess I shouldn't have expected much from a movie based on a TV show that had already become a pale shadow of itself sometime around 1997.


----------



## DudeHere

As for transformers, no, I wasn't expecting a cinematic masterpiece, I wanted giant robots beating the **** out of one another, I got giant robots beating the **** out of one another. I really think Michael Bay gets alot of unfair flak directed at him just for having a successful career, mostly from said smug pretentious hipster assholes. That being said, I probably like certain movies that said hipster assholes like themselves.


----------



## estelle85

hm...the notebook?


----------



## kikachuck

I watched that episode of Seinfeld last night where Elaine hated The English Patient and everybody else loved it. It made me think of this thread :lol


----------



## Snickersnack

kikachuck said:


> I watched that episode of Seinfeld last night where Elaine hated The English Patient and everybody else loved it. It made me think of this thread :lol


 :lol I remember that one. I knew this thread reminded me of something.


----------



## kimmie372

I'm not exactly sure how hyped this movie really is, but everyone I've talked to seems to LOVE it....

And I thought I was going to hurl after watching it:

Requiem for a dream


----------



## Hallran

Think all of mine have already been said.

Lord of the Rings
Pirates
Napolean Dynamite

Worked at a movie theatre for a couple of years so I really hated these movies when they sold out and everyone came back complaining they couldn't find a good seat. People camped outside the front of the place to buy tickets for LOTR. :wtf


----------



## CarlitoBrigante

The Godfather 2 and 3 I have tried numerous times to watch with no luck. The first one is pretty good. None of them would ever make a top list for me. I appreciate them and everything, but man, the sequels just really did nothing for me.


----------



## Hallran

Reminds me of the episode of Family Guy when they're all drowning in the Panic Room and Peter admits he hates the first Godfather and everyone starts yelling at him (even Stewie).


----------



## CarlitoBrigante

Yeah, I loved that bit. I forgot I was watching a cartoon and was like "Finally, someone who understands!"


----------



## kikachuck

Hallran said:


> Reminds me of the episode of Family Guy when they're all drowning in the Panic Room and Peter admits he hates the first Godfather and everyone starts yelling at him (even Stewie).


That is one of the best bits that Family Guy ever did. That "it insists upon itself" has become a bit of a running gag with me and my brothers. Although Chris did get it wrong when he was listing the actors (ROBERT DUVALL!), Robert De Niro wasn't in the first Godfather.


----------



## Snickersnack

^I have to agree with Peter (Griffin) here...well, sort of. Godfather 1 & 2 are great...but they're so freakin' long you have to set aside an entire evening to watch one, which is much harder to do at home rather than in the theater-I believe that statement alone disqualifies me from any filmgoing cred. I think Goodfellas is a better mob movie anyway.

I put off watching _The Wild Bunch_ for years due to the length, which is a shame, because I liked Straw Dogs and wanted to see more Sam Peckinpah carnage. I've never been crazy about splitting up movies unless there's a clear intermission. Why don't they have intermissions in movie theaters anymore, anyway? That would be nice. I assume it has something to do with fitting in as many showings as possible.


----------



## VCL XI

Add me to the "can't get into the _Godfather_ series" camp. Probably the only popular mob movies I'm not a big fan of. Much rather watch the trashier mob flicks like _The Don is Dead_ and _Death Collector_.

Snickersnack, ever see _Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia_? I worship _The Getaway_, _Wild Bunch_, and _Straw Dogs_, but _Bring..._ is my go-to for Peckinpah mayhem.


----------



## Vincenzo

You've seen Death Collector? I've always wanted to watch that because it has Joe Pesci and Frank Vincent. Is it actually a good movie? I've heard mixed things, including that it was a poor ripoff of Mean Streets, although obviously I'd watch it anyway for the star power.


----------



## VCL XI

Yeah, it's like a no-budget Scorcese or Ferrara film. Not as good, but an entertaining gem. I'd like to see it get a better dvd release than all the dollar-store discs out there. Maybe worth it for Vincent's afro alone.


----------



## Snickersnack

I guess to clarify what I posted earlier, the Godfather is a _great_ film...in terms of being a sprawling epic like Gone with the Wind (which is the definiton of overrated itself-mostly overblown melodrama) or Ben Hur-but that doesn't neccessarily mean the "best". It's been a few years, but I recall I just couldn't help but get tired of watching it at about the halfway mark, right about when Michael moves to Sicily.



VCL XI said:


> Snickersnack, ever see _Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia_?


Sadly, no, but I'll need to check it out-it always sounded great. Anything that involves a severed head as a macguffin can't help but be awesome.


----------



## jjo

Blackhawk down- not enough character developement, i was actually rooting for the 'bad guys'

Happy Feet- was good until it started getting too preachy with the enviroment thing.


----------



## soma

CRASH. OMG! Why is this movie so popular. Such a horrible horrible movie. I want to punch it in the face.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante

I don't know if Pearl Harbor is loved or what, but I thought it was pretty bad. I tried on three separate occasions to get through it and could not.

I thought Juno was pretty bad too. I watched it all the way through and was not impressed with the acting or the story.


----------



## Kyaa

D:


----------



## kikachuck

Kyaa! said:


> The Godfather, Shawshank Redemption, and Juno.


You, madam, are no longer my friend

:b


----------



## southward

CarlitoBrigante said:


> I thought Juno was pretty bad too. I watched it all the way through and was not impressed with the acting or the story.


I couldn't stand it. I know someone who is like that girl and I can't be around her more than five minutes without wondering if she copied the movie on purpose or what.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've never liked Titanic. I saw it once when it came out, and that was enough for me. :lol:


----------



## Kyaa

..........


----------



## Kanashi

Iron man is just boring and useless.
the last harry potter was a pain!


----------



## kikachuck

Well, I did like Juno, but I was thinking more along the lines of the other two haha.



Kyaa! said:


> I'm guessing you're a big Juno fan?
> :b lol


----------



## doobashooba

****in donnie darko


----------



## EricBarnes

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Of course, I was drunk when I watched it. The subtitles sort of blurred together.... but what a horrible way to ruin your buzz!


----------



## EricBarnes

I'm not a big fan of the Harry Potter, Godfather, or Lord of the Ring movies either.


----------



## citizen_erased

EricBarnes said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Harry Potter


 :ditto I've seen i think 3 of them and they're alright, but i don't think they're as spectacular as some people make out.

Star Wars movies - never could get into them.

007 movies - same as above.

All the Hostel and Saw movies - i'm not usually very squeamish, but i've tried to watch them and i just can't, they're just too horrible. WHY would you want to watch that?!? :get


----------



## DudeHere

Anything by Wes Anderson, words cannot describe the hate and frustration I have toward his movies.


----------



## TheGecko

Harry Potter, Star Wars, Spiderman, any film like Superbad/40 year old virgin


----------



## citizen_erased

GordonGecko said:


> any film like Superbad/40 year old virgin


I'm not really into those sorts of films either.


----------



## crazytomato

James Bond movies, Star Wars and pretty much any anime.

And all the new-age cool-to-be-insanely-gory horror films.


----------



## Snickersnack

crazytomato said:


> And all the new-age cool-to-be-insanely-gory horror films.


There was a classiness to the horror films of the twenties-thirties (and again, to some degree, in the seventies, just with more gore and nudity) that all the Saw-type movies could never dream of living up to.

I didn't really care for The Darjeeling Limited. I know a lot of people dislike Wes Anderson for some perceived smug hipness, and I can see where they're coming from, but I don't know. I've enjoyed most of them.

Darjeeling, though...while I didn't hate it, I found Jason Schwartzman's writer character grating, for precisely the reason that many discerning viewers dislike Anderson. I also think he went a little too far with the sort of "relaxed innui" (maybe there's a better way to put that?) that The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou had going, although I enjoyed that one as much as Tannenbaums, which is probably his best movie. I kind of like the anticlimaxes of his films...but admittedly they are style over substance, if that matters. I'm not sure it does. Every frame of someone in a seventies suit standing around screams "quirky hipster moment" but his movies have such an affable attitude about them they don't seem smug or condesending like most quirky hipster things.


----------



## refined_rascal

crazytomato said:


> James Bond movies, Star Wars and pretty much any anime.
> 
> And all the new-age cool-to-be-insanely-gory horror films.


I would agree with almost everything you said. But Bond? How could you not love his misogynistic one-liners? Though if you came to your conclusion based on 'die another day', I would forgive you. That film is shhite!

:sigh

Fight club. A mound of poo to be sure. I tried to like it, I really did...


----------



## crazytomato

refined_rascal said:


> But Bond? How could you not love his misogynistic one-liners? Though if you came to your conclusion based on 'die another day', I would forgive you. That film is shhite!


The only justification I can come up with is Pierce Brosnan has forced me to avoid him since I first saw his ridiculously hairy gorilla chest. And the whole action films made before me being born thing.

Casino Royale was kindasorta relatively entertaining though. I can't even remember the last movie I saw where castration was involved. Too long, too long.

And Die Another Day, as soon as I heard Madonna was involved I promised myself I'd never see that movie.


----------



## Snickersnack

crazytomato said:


> The only justification I can come up with is Pierce Brosnan has forced me to avoid him since I first saw his ridiculously hairy gorilla chest.


Aw, he's got nothing on Connery's ridiculously hairy gorilla chest-










-but really, you can't compare any mortal man to Connery and his license to _kick ***_.

Daniel Craig was very good, though. Casino Royale (not the Peter Sellers version with Woody Allen as the Blofeld-type, which _sounds_ like an awesome movie but is, unfortunately, totally incomprehensible) is probably the smartest Bond movie. Other than that, I prefer the earliest gadget-light Bonds (Dr. No is still the best classic Bond-better than Goldfinger) over some of the really silly Roger Moore ones. Once they brought in Herve Villechaize and laser battles in space, the whole Moore series crossed the line over to campiness (even though, admittedly, those were my favorites as a kid-my sister and still quote The Man with the Golden Gun in a "Tattoo" voice if we don't have anything funny to say). Timothy Dalton was great, though, as a return to the darker Bond before Craig.


----------



## refined_rascal

Snickersnack said:


> Timothy Dalton was great, though, as a return to the darker Bond before Craig.


Agreed. Dalton was a real antidote to the over-the-top, over-the-hill antics of Roger Moore. I really hated all the OTT gadgets.


----------



## Snickersnack

refined_rascal said:


> Agreed. Dalton was a real antidote to the over-the-top, over-the-hill antics of Roger Moore. I really hated all the OTT gadgets.


Moore's a charming guy, and I seem to vaguely remember The Saint being kind of cool, but he was so safe and harmless-he looked and acted like someone's middle-aged dad pretending to be Bond, like he was attending M16 agent fantasy camp or something. Connery's Bond is basically a sexual predator (he practically raped ***** Galore)/cold-blooded killer (though it was all for Queen and country, of course) which makes for a much more interesting character.

Furthermoore (ha ha)-remember that wacky ******* sheriff from Live and Let Die who popped up again in Octopussy? I mean, whose idea was it to cross 007 with Smokey and the Bandit? Those movies were already such self-parodies they make Austin Powers superfluous.

For some reason I've never seen On Her Majesty's Secret Service-not all video stores had it. Is George Lazenby any good? Even if he isn't, Diana Rigg was foxy as hell, so maybe that makes it worth checking out.


----------



## refined_rascal

^ OHMSS is a great movie and Lazenby was a really good Bond. But bad management decisions ensured he would never make another Bond movie. I think the producers offered Lazenby a ten-film deal at one point.

[attachment=0:t7l849ox]174256.jpg[/attachment:t7l849ox]

This IS Bond.


----------



## Snickersnack

^ OK, cool. I'd always heard good things about it, so I'll order it from Netflix. It's one of the two I have not seen.

It's funny-the MGM movies only brought Connery back for one movie, and Diamonds are Forever was one of the more mediocre Bond films.

-Correction: according to wikipedia, the ******* sheriff reappeared in The Man with the Golden Gun, _not_ Octopussy. I haven't seen those two movies in years, so for some reason I vaguely remembered him as a comic relief tourist being "hilariously ignorant" in India rather than Thailand. However, it's crucial to be as accurate as possible in these vital matters. I was always disappointed with TMWTGG anyway; I'm a big Christopher Lee fan, and his potential as a great Bond villain was wasted in such a crappy movie. Even Lee's coolness is limited when one of his character's trademarks is a third nipple.


----------



## slyfox

Spider-man 3. Venom was a wimp. The sandman plot sucked(don't want to spoil). Could list more


----------



## kikachuck

slylikeafox said:


> Spider-man 3. Venom was a wimp. The sandman plot sucked(don't want to spoil). Could list more


I thought everybody hated Spiderman 3 :lol


----------



## slyfox

Maybe :lol . I know they are thinking of making more spider-man movies


----------



## Snickersnack

slylikeafox said:


> Maybe :lol . I know they are thinking of making more spider-man movies


Yeah-and _why_? It's like the producers of these films were more concerned with profit than art. I feel totally disillusioned. 

Besides, all the good villains are dead. People would have a hard time "buying" Kraven the Hunter or the Rhino onscreen. Or Mysterio. Having a goldfish bowl on your head just doesn't translate well onscreen.


----------



## kidA

Requiem for a Dream, but most of all...


...the Boondock Saints! I've given this movie at least half a dozen chances. Not a fan. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Snickersnack

kidA said:


> ...the Boondock Saints! I've given this movie at least half a dozen chances. Not a fan. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


Yeah, I don't either-it has an inexplicable cult following for such a self-consciously "hip" Tarantino knockoff. Willem Dafoe was certainly...memorable, but other than his character, I've honestly forgotten most of the movie (and I do remember that as entertaining as his performance was, and as much as I like Dafoe, he was so wacky it lapsed into parody-plus, you know your movie is in trouble when you have to add an angry transvestite to make it memorable).

Supposedly the documentary _Overnight_ (which I have not seen), about Troy Duffy's attempts to get the movie made is much better than the film itself, which isn't really that surprising. The underdog "artist" isn't always right.


----------



## kidA

I'm so glad someone finally agrees with me on this.


----------



## Dazzer1

This Is Spinal Tap - I just don't get this kind of humour or scene at all - and I'm British!

The Killing Fields - I can't believe people state this as some undiscovered great Vietnam film, its so poorly made and is impossible to get into even if you try. Exceptionally boring.

Raising Arizona - The only Coen Brothers film that I think is terrible. (excl. Ladykillers & Intolerable Cruelty) It's got childish and goofy humour, and silly overblown southern US stereotypes, and is a shallow, shallow film. A far cry from Blood simple and Millers crossing. (I did like the cinematography surrounding the evil motor biker though.)

The Bourne Identity series. - I know a lot of people like this, and I used to think it was an OK/average action flick, but as the years have gone by, and when The Bourne Ultimatum came out, I could barely watch it. I think it is so self indulgent, and fake, and all the characters have this superficial and smug 'know it all' attitude about them.

Harrold & Kumar go to White castle - Not usually a film I would watch, but so many people declared this a hilarious "stoner movie", and I am quite partial to movies such as Cheech & Chong up in smoke and The Big Lebowski etc. so I gave it a shot. Absolute ****. Compete lack of substance, trying too hard tap into the stupid teenage youth culture mindset and is cringing to watch because of this.

Kill Bill 1 & 2 - I love Tarantino's previous films, but he tried to think too far outside the box here and created a simplistic kung fu style film which I really don't feel fits in / lives up to his style of film making.

Death Proof (Grind House) - I hated this film. He went way too far with the small talk long dialogue, and I guess that this film is proof that it just doesn't work with rubbish actors/actresses doing this type of dialogue. I felt he tried too hard with the pop cuture references and mundane banalities; it went so far as to actually get seriously boring - something I never thought I'd say about a Tarrantino film.

Coffee & cigarettes - Heard very good reviews about this film and it's Director. Expected it to be an innovative unusual film with character, but found it to be completely characterless, with no content whatsoever, just relying on the fact that it has lots of stars together and expecting that to be enough. Contrived, self indulgent and boring.



Oh and I completely agree about the Boondock saints. I found it so terrible that I turned it off after 15-20 minutes.


----------



## person86

kidA said:


> Requiem for a Dream, but most of all...
> 
> ...the Boondock Saints! I've given this movie at least half a dozen chances. Not a fan. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


Totally agreed on both points.

Requiem For A Dream, I thought was heavy handed crap. And the "shocking" ending was totally implausible, ruining any hope of the movie being particularly touching or memorable (besides remembering that sinking "okay, two hours of my life gone, and for what?" feeling).

The gunfighting scenes in the Boondock Saints were fun, but Willem Dafoe was ridiculous. Is this the same guy who turned out great performances in Platoon, The English Patient, and so on? Sad. What the hell did he think he was doing taking that role?


----------



## person86

Also, let me add that I have disliked every Coen brothers film except possibly Fargo and O Brother. I find their contempt for "simple country folk" despicable.


----------



## Dazzer1

person86 said:


> I find their contempt for "simple country folk" despicable.


Agreed on this point. One of the reasons I hated raisng Arizona. I also forgot to mention O Brother where art thou as being a film I can't stand either, Although I still think many of their films are excellent.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

kikachuck said:


> slylikeafox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-man 3. Venom was a wimp. The sandman plot sucked(don't want to spoil). Could list more
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everybody hated Spiderman 3 :lol
Click to expand...

I liked it. The villains were bad, but they weren't the main focus of the movie.


----------



## pita

I effing hate Star Wars. George Lucas's dialogue can go to hell.

And Brosnan-era Bond movies can go to hell as well, but I think this has already been mentioned.

I also hated Garden State (snore), Superbad (ew), and The Hours. I think The Hours was probably the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez

Sorry but I hate Star Wars and anything to do with it! HATE IT! And the new Hulk movie - complete waste! 2 Hours I can't get back!


----------



## RedTulip

Pulp Fiction 
Amelie - (couldn't even finish it, so boring)
Natural Born Killers - (don't know if anyone else likes it but I don't) 
The Amityville Horror - (the original - bad acting especially by that priest)

I'm sure I have more, but can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## xTrappedx

-Anything with Keira Knightley
-The Notebook


----------



## Micronian

I never liked the Harry Potter series. Never found it all that interesting.

Same with the "Mission Impossible" movies--and after Tom Cruise became a nutcase, even less.


----------



## Cerberus

Shaun of the dead
Passion of the Christ


----------



## Perfectionist

Pretty much every romantic comedy ever.


----------



## Michael W

The American Pie/Scary Movie atrocities and their spinoffs. They make me cringe, I had the misfortune of seeing a couple of them and I refuse to watch any more.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Michael W said:


> The American Pie/Scary Movie atrocities and their spinoffs. They make me cringe, I had the misfortune of seeing a couple of them and I refuse to watch any more.


Oh god yes! I hate those movies, they're not funny at all. I tried to sit through part of the first Scary Movie, and had to turn it off. :stu


----------



## ShyFX

Finding Nemo, Shrek, and all that crap.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Borat. 

Wall-E.

This is not a movie, but I hated Wicked and apparently everyone I come across (namely family) absolutely adore it.


----------



## anxiousinspringfield

I've read through this and I'm posting against my better judgment, I've liked most of the movies people have mentioned.

Here goes.

Lord of the Rings movies, but only because I loved the books. I think there movies were successful in spite of Peter Jackson, not because of him.

Dr. Zhivago, it's an AFI top 100 movie, but I was bored the entire time.

The Cowboys, least favorite John Wayne movie.

Pretty Woman
Walk Hard
Unbreakable
Fargo


----------



## sanspants08

Perfectionist said:


> Pretty much every romantic comedy ever.


Lol, absolutely!


----------



## CAD

Shaun of The Dead and Hot Fuzz. Yuk!


----------



## saillias

All the Spidermans. Hate them. Hate Toby McGuire as Spiderman. Hate even more Topher Grace as Venom. Seriously, did the creators ever watch That 70's show? He would have made a much better Spiderman himself with his wit than boring, horse-movie guy Toby McGuire. 

The Dark Knight. I watched it a lot later than everyone else (2 weeks ago) so I heard all the ravings since summer so I guess I went in with high expectations. I really believe people are only wetting themselves over Heath Ledger's performance because the guy's dead. 

Fight Club. It's one of those movies that 'thought it was a lot smarter than it really was'.

Pulp Fiction. Does this director think he's making a clever movie by mixing the scenes up so the movie doesn't play chronologically and making a bunch of sub-stories that weaved into each other? I guess the answer is yes because everyone loves it... Make the movie play chronologically and it would be a generic b-list movie that no one would have ever heard of.


----------



## kee

*Saw*, and just about any gore/horror flick.
The methods are interesting, but I really rather watch something without someone's head cut off.

*Final Destination/The Cave/Resident Evil* type movies. It's the whole predictable plot of everybody taking turns to die, it's just a matter of where, how, and who.

And while this doesn't just exist in the movies... Many shows are using the whole "deadly virus killed off 90% of the world" thing... Yay, another virus.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

cordzion said:


> I've read through this and I'm posting against my better judgment, I've liked most of the movies people have mentioned.
> 
> Here goes.
> 
> Lord of the Rings movies, but only because I loved the books. I think there movies were successful in spite of Peter Jackson, not because of him.
> 
> Dr. Zhivago, it's an AFI top 100 movie, but I was bored the entire time.
> 
> The Cowboys, least favorite John Wayne movie.
> 
> Pretty Woman
> Walk Hard
> Unbreakable
> Fargo


For me its EVERY John Wayne movie. Well, I just saw 2 and I cannot stand his mannerisms and the way he speaks.

I really didn't like Unbreakable and a friend of mine thought it was better than The Sixth Sense. He is crazy.


----------



## Snickersnack

saillias said:


> All the Spidermans. Hate them. Hate Toby McGuire as Spiderman. Hate even more Topher Grace as Venom. Seriously, did the creators ever watch That 70's show? He would have made a much better Spiderman himself with his wit than boring, horse-movie guy Toby McGuire.


I didn't really care for the Spider-Man movies either. Everyone likes to rag on the third one, and, granted, it wasn't a great movie, but the other two weren't as amazing (or spectacular, for that matter) as some people seemed to think they were. The majority of superhero movies range from lukewarm to dreadful.


----------



## anonymid

pita said:


> I think The Hours was probably the worst movie I've ever seen.


I like Virginia Woolf quite a bit, and couldn't stand _The Hours_.


----------



## anxiousinspringfield

EagerMinnow84 said:


> For me its EVERY John Wayne movie. Well, I just saw 2 and I cannot stand his mannerisms and the way he speaks.
> 
> I really didn't like Unbreakable and a friend of mine thought it was better than The Sixth Sense. He is crazy.


On the chance this isn't one of the two you've seen I would recommend the Quiet Man. It's a different role for him, there's several people I know who can't stand most of his movies, but still enjoy that one. I think it may be my favorite (which is strange since it isn't a western). It's my St. Pat's tradition; six pack of beer, order a pizza and watch the Quiet Man.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Snickersnack said:


> I didn't really care for the Spider-Man movies either. Everyone likes to rag on the third one, and, granted, it wasn't a great movie, but the other two weren't as amazing (or spectacular, for that matter) as some people seemed to think they were. The majority of superhero movies range from lukewarm to dreadful.


I didn't like Spider-Man either. I never saw the third one but I saw the other two and they were huge disappointments. I agree about Topher Grace being Spider-Man instead of Tobey Maguire. He is so whiny, his voice is irritating and not really that good of an actor, at least in the Spider-Man films. I also cannot stand Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## A SAD Finn

I don't understand why The Good, the Bad and the Ugly is considered so good by many people. All but the beginning and the end were really wierd, overshooting, boring and all. The first pic in the Dollar trilogy is a lot better in my mind. Maybe it proves that I don't understand a **** about real art. Or not, because I really enjoyed Clockwork Orange which is pretty heavy stuff (thinking about it, I did drink quite a lot while watching it...


----------



## Snickersnack

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I didn't like Spider-Man either. I never saw the third one but I saw the other two and they were huge disappointments. I agree about Topher Grace being Spider-Man instead of Tobey Maguire. He is so whiny, his voice is irritating and not really that good of an actor, at least in the Spider-Man films. I also cannot stand Kirsten Dunst.


Agreed. Kirsten Dunst was a pretty bland (that was almost witty) Mary Jane Watson. I picture the comic book character as more of a vivacious, party girl type, which is at least somewhat distinctive. In the movies, she's just Spider-Man's cute girlfriend who needs rescuing in the climactic moment of each film. Not to mention the fact that each villain had the exact same story arc-and though I liked Willem Dafoe's Norman Osbourne, just because Dafoe is awesome, his costume resembled the typical villain of the week on Mighty Morphin Power Rangers. While I'm nitpicking, the first Spider-Man film had especially gratuitous product placement-remember the scene where he first tries shooting webs in his bedroom, and the camera zooms into a closeup of a Dr. Pepper can (at the same time Dr. Pepper was part of a massive tie-in with the movie, naturally)? It reminded me of the classic product placement scene from Wayne's World:



> Benjamen Kane: Look, you can stay here in the big leagues and play by the rules, or you can go back to the farm club in Aurora. It's your choice.
> Wayne (holding up a can of Pepsi): Yes-and it's the choice of a new generation!


It's not that I expect an escapist movie like Spider-Man to be an anti-consumerism screed (whatever happened to their plan for a line of bio-degradable Spider-Man action figures made out of hemp and recycled milk jugs?); it's just tacky when it's that obvious.



cordzion said:


> On the chance this isn't one of the two you've seen I would recommend the Quiet Man. It's a different role for him, there's several people I know who can't stand most of his movies, but still enjoy that one. I think it may be my favorite (which is strange since it isn't a western). It's my St. Pat's tradition; six pack of beer, order a pizza and watch the Quiet Man.


Ah, I'd forgotten about that film-he played an Irish boxer, right? I saw it many, many years ago, and I remember it being pretty good. I'll have to see it again.

I'm not a John Wayne fan, either, generally. Not only was he was a right wing tool, but unlike Charlton Heston, he was a generally lousy actor (he basically made a career out of squinting manfully). I didn't even like The Searchers that much-although that could be my fault, since I feel like my taste in movies isn't outstanding by the standards of authentic film buffs. Still, John Wayne bugs me even when he's playing a racist bigot you aren't supposed to actually like (however, I liked the John Wayne spirit guide from Garth Ennis' Preacher).

I also didn't like Easy Rider, other than the parts with Jack Nicholson. Scarface is entertaining but extremely overrated (Goodfellas is an infinitely better gangster flick, but appears in comparatively fewer dorm rooms and gangsta rap samples. I like "Push it to the Limit", though.). Of course, Pulp Fiction is extremely overrated (at least as something beyond pure entertainment), but I still love it to death.


----------



## quantummindmagik

*Overrated crap*

Forbidden Kingdom-I thought it would be good since I like most martial arts movies, but it was terrible. It seemed to be made for kids.


----------



## TheRob

Co-sign on the Spider-Man movies


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Snickersnack said:


> Agreed. Kirsten Dunst was a pretty bland (that was almost witty) Mary Jane Watson. I picture the comic book character as more of a vivacious, party girl type, which is at least somewhat distinctive. In the movies, she's just Spider-Man's cute girlfriend who needs rescuing in the climactic moment of each film. Not to mention the fact that each villain had the exact same story arc-and though I liked Willem Dafoe's Norman Osbourne, just because Dafoe is awesome, his costume resembled the typical villain of the week on Mighty Morphin Power Rangers. While I'm nitpicking, the first Spider-Man film had especially gratuitous product placement-remember the scene where he first tries shooting webs in his bedroom, and the camera zooms into a closeup of a Dr. Pepper can (at the same time Dr. Pepper was part of a massive tie-in with the movie, naturally)? It reminded me of the classic product placement scene from Wayne's World:
> 
> It's not that I expect an escapist movie like Spider-Man to be an anti-consumerism screed (whatever happened to their plan for a line of bio-degradable Spider-Man action figures made out of hemp and recycled milk jugs?); it's just tacky when it's that obvious.
> 
> Ah, I'd forgotten about that film-he played an Irish boxer, right? I saw it many, many years ago, and I remember it being pretty good. I'll have to see it again.
> 
> I'm not a John Wayne fan, either, generally. Not only was he was a right wing tool, but unlike Charlton Heston, he was a generally lousy actor (he basically made a career out of squinting manfully). I didn't even like The Searchers that much-although that could be my fault, since I feel like my taste in movies isn't outstanding by the standards of authentic film buffs. Still, John Wayne bugs me even when he's playing a racist bigot you aren't supposed to actually like (however, I liked the John Wayne spirit guide from Garth Ennis' Preacher).


 I remember they were hyping Spider Man so much that Major League Baseball wanted to put ads of the movie on the bases. I believe it ended up not happening but the very fact that it was in serious consideration is very disgusting.

I didn't like The Searchers either. I didn't mind the scenes that John Wayne wasn't a part of though.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin

Here's some on my list: :um stupid, stupid movies!

magnolia

punch drunk love 

old school

Moulin Rouge


----------



## Reverie

Anything affiliated with Judd Apatow. 

I saw The 40 Year-Old Virgin because everyone told me it was "so sweet, funny, good-hearted," and it was completely mediocre. I left with a really bad taste in my mouth. Then I saw Knocked Up, and I realized-- there are no good female characters in any of his films. None. That scene with the "pregnancy scare" in Knocked Up? The one where the two women run screaming through the aisles plucking pregnancy tests from the shelves? I almost vomited. There are more examples, but I don't want to be sick from thinking of them.


----------



## Mc Borg

Most of them. =P


----------



## dreamer222

Superbad. I've never actually watched it, but that's because I prefer to keep my brain cells. :yes


----------



## bezoomny

Reverie said:


> Anything affiliated with Judd Apatow.
> 
> I saw The 40 Year-Old Virgin because everyone told me it was "so sweet, funny, good-hearted," and it was completely mediocre. I left with a really bad taste in my mouth. Then I saw Knocked Up, and I realized-- there are no good female characters in any of his films. None. That scene with the "pregnancy scare" in Knocked Up? The one where the two women run screaming through the aisles plucking pregnancy tests from the shelves? I almost vomited. There are more examples, but I don't want to be sick from thinking of them.


Have you ever seen the TV show he produced, Freaks and Geeks? That was focused around a high school girl. It's a really great show, completely different from his comedies.


----------



## Judith

The Notebook -ewww, life is not meaningless just because you're single.


----------



## kikachuck

Reverie said:


> Anything affiliated with Judd Apatow.


I tend to agree, on the films he directs anyway. The ones he produces are sometimes not bad.. Heavyweights anyone? :lol


----------



## Reverie

bezoomny said:


> Have you ever seen the TV show he produced, Freaks and Geeks? That was focused around a high school girl. It's a really great show, completely different from his comedies.


No, but I just looked it up on Wikipedia and there's a strong chance I would have liked it. Thanks for the recommendation. 



kikachuck said:


> I tend to agree, on the films he directs anyway. The ones he produces are sometimes not bad.. Heavyweights anyone? :lol


Maybe the production/direction theory is on to something?


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## SeaShell

I absolutely hated Titanic.


----------



## Raplovehate

SeaShell said:


> I absolutely hated Titanic.


... I liked the naked drawing scene in it *shrugs*. I pretty much dislike all Cohen Brother films. "No Country for Old Men" didn't exactly bore me, but then it didn't actually get me to enthralled in the narrative either. I had to watch "Blood Simple" for class and I hated the hell out of that flick to. The only redeeming thing was that I got to write a two-page paper on why I hated it so.


----------



## Raplovehate

Wingclipped said:


> I'm not sure if I posted in the original thread from the old forum or not, but the following are all a heaping pile of *%$#, yet everyone seems to rave...
> 
> -any tarantino movie, but especially both Kill Bills, and Natural Born Killers (watching certain scenes of this one actually makes me physically ill)
> 
> Just to name a few.


Ah! Just saw this. I totally agree. I hate how there's so much got damn talking in the mvoies he makes. I really hated "Reservoir Dogs" to. The ish had me thinking, "wow..so a movie with a bunch of ignorant guys in it talking about damn near nothing gets GOAT status??"


----------



## Danny2087

All three movies of Pirates of the Caribbean AND Spider-Man.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Forrest Gump comes to mind. As does Full Metal Jacket. Oh, and Scarface. I can't STAND Scarface.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Wingclipped said:


> -any tarantino movie, but especially both Kill Bills, and Natural Born Killers (watching certain scenes of this one actually makes me physically ill)


:no That must be some sort of typo.


----------



## kikachuck

Mr. Orange said:


> Forrest Gump comes to mind. As does Full Metal Jacket. Oh, and Scarface. I can't STAND Scarface.


I'm a HUGE Pacino fan, but Scarface really didn't do anything for me. I love Full Metal Jacket, however and I refuse to comment on how many times I've actually seen Forrest Gump. But let's just say I can recite a lot of scenes from memory :lol


----------



## glittergirl

*Elephant/ Garden State*

I know I may get flamed on this,but I really like the movie Elephant by Gus Van Sant. About Garden State-I am starting to be annoyed by that film as well. I liked it about a few years ago, but now watching it,I cannot stand it.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## VCL XI

glittergirl said:


> I know I may get flamed on this,but I really like the movie Elephant by Gus Van Sant.


Yes, pure sewage. Much, _much_ prefer Alan Clarke's original (although it had a different focus).


----------



## bezoomny

VCL XI said:


> Yes, pure sewage. Much, _much_ prefer Alan Clarke's original (although it had a different focus).


Van Sant is really hit-or-miss with me. I loved _My Own Private Idaho_ so much, but I hated _Last Days_. _Elephant_ wasn't bad, but I don't care to see it again. The beginning was very dull and the end, while it had that shock element that I think he was going for (suddenly the film got interesting and fast-paced), couldn't redeem the film.

Oh, I have a movie to add to this list: _Good Will Hunting_. I really disliked that movie.


----------



## kikachuck

bezoomny said:


> Oh, I have a movie to add to this list: _Good Will Hunting_. I really disliked that movie.


Don't worry, IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT! IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT!

Sorry, couldn't resist :lol


----------



## Vincenzo II

Good Will Hunting was ruined by the casting. Every major character apart from Matt Damon was terrible because of the cringeworthy performances, especially Robin Williams, that moist eyed camera hogger.


----------



## stylicho

I didnt care for Pirates of the Caribbean, Natural Born Killers, and the new Star Wars because the graphics were just too cartoonish. And this coming from a big star wars fan. I think the miniatures in the older movies actually look more realistic than the special effects graphics in the new movies.
There are probably many more but I cant think of them right now. But why the hate for scarface? Its basically an older movie and I didnt know a lot of people thought it was great. I know a lot of people who consider themselves to be thugs like it though lol.


----------



## TorLin

- oops wrong thread -


----------



## Taija

Pirates of the Caribbean
Chasing Amy
Twilight :roll


----------



## MeganC

I'm sure that some of these have already been listed, but just in case we've missed any sh*tty movies:
Good Will Hunting
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Pulp Fiction
Talladega Nights (and any other Will Farrell vehicle for that matter)
Knocked Up
Gone With the Wind
Crash
American History X
Life is Beautiful
The Matrix
American Beauty
The Third Man


----------



## forever_dreamer

Taija said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Chasing Amy
> Twilight :roll


I never cared for Pirates of the Carribean either and Twilight well I haven't seen it but I just got sick of hearing about it maybe if I actually see it I'll change my mind.


----------



## SilentLoner

Juno

Wall-E (Everyone seemed to be fawning over the film but I was insanely bored watching it) 

Avatar (I actually wanted to walk out of the theater)

A Beautiful Mind

Any James Bond film. Boring!

Inglorious *******s 

^stupid censors...


----------



## Georgina 22

Star Wars


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Dark Knight


----------



## J J Gittes

Four Lions
The Maltese Falcon :stu


----------



## JGreenwood

All of the Harry Potters...


----------



## Luka92

Lost In Translation is a boring, pretentious dreck.


----------



## plainperson

The Shawshank Redemption!!

Did anyone else find this movie to be unbearably slow-paced? I wanted to stop 3/4 of the way through, so my friend revealed the ending, and I was actually annoyed... I thought, "that's all? That's the big twist people have been building up?"


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Anchorman
Step Brothers
Elf

Basically anything Will Ferrell related.


----------



## Keith

A few that come to mind:

Let downs:
Inglorious *******s
Unbreakable 
Sin City

In a class of its own:
Paranormal Activity - this movie is worse then any Coleman Francis film :lol beat that for an insult :b


----------



## Boring Loser

Meet The Parents.


----------



## laura024

Twilight series
Talladega Nights
The Tourist


----------



## shadowmask

Juno gets a lot of praise, but I can't stand it. I've never had a movie irritate me so much.


----------



## Neptunus

Kill Bill 1 & 2
300 
Inception 
Star Trek (2009)


----------



## 0lly

All the Harry Potter films. They're so dull! The only good bit in any of them was that surreal cartoon section in the penultimate film.

Also, all of the Transformer films are embarrassing and boring.


----------



## Estival

Elf.


----------



## 0lly

Oh, and Step Brothers. I try my best to laugh, just to fit in, but I cannot. The same goes for Anchorman. And Dodgeball. And Blades of Glory. And Old School. And all of those types of film with them types of people in.

Maybe I just don't get 'goofy' american frat-boy type humour. :stu


----------



## Lasair

I'm not into goofy comedy films


----------



## MobiusX

A movie about depersonalization which received good reviews is called numb, it sucks


----------



## Jinxx

shadowmask said:


> Juno gets a lot of praise, but I can't stand it. I've never had a movie irritate me so much.


*SAME*. I don't get whats so great about it... Cheezy music, cheezy talking, cheezy storyline, Just overall cheezier than Mac & Cheese to me. :roll

But yeah... *The Hangover* would be another. Just about everyone I know thinks that movie is Godly but I think its pretty dumb.


----------



## IcedOver

Some films are so bad, that I feel that some people must have been watching a different film than I did to heap such praise and awards on them. Examples:

"The Aviator" 
"Gangs of New York"
"The Departed"
"Mean Streets" (Scorsese sucks.)
"Titanic"
"Avatar" (Not reprehensible, just crazily overpraised.)
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"
"The Social Network"
"Fight Club"
"The Lovely Bones" (Possibly the worst movie I've ever viewed in a theater.)
"Catch Me If You Can" (Skip this piece of sh!t and read the enthralling book instead.)
"There Will Be Blood"
"Boogie Nights"
"Reservoir Dogs"
"Inglourious Basterds"
"A Beautiful Mind"
"The Dark Knight" (I don't hate it, but it's monstrously overrated, and has severe storytelling problems.)
"Inception" (Again, I like Nolan, but this has some of the same problems as "TDK".)
"Apocalypse Now"
"Blade Runner"
"Say Anything"
"Jerry Maguire"
"The Mist"

I'm probably missing some.


----------



## Sage Sagan

Fight Club, because most people don't like it for the right reasons.



IcedOver said:


> Some films are so bad, that I feel that some people must have been watching a different film than I did to heap such praise and awards on them.





> "There Will Be Blood"


 It was because of the acting.



> "Reservoir Dogs"


 Acting.



> "A Beautiful Mind"


 You guessed it.



> "Apocalypse Now"


 The actors involved and art style.


----------



## Cassabell

sorry, i think lots of people like these movies but i hate them:
All of the American Pie movies. the comedy is gross, immature and disgusting. Please dont hate me...:|


----------



## mrbojangles

I fell asleep during 'There Will Be Blood'. To me it's just about a greedy man who wants oil, but beyond that I lose interest and start fading out despite my best efforts to pay attention.


----------



## IcedOver

^I agree. That and "Benjamin Button" were perhaps the two most boring films I've endured in a theater. They had many other problems, but the lack of storytelling economy was the main one. For "Blood", Anderson was just doing what he usually does, mimicking another filmmaker (in this case Kubrick, but he aped Scorsese in "Boogie Nights" and Altman in "Magnolia"). I love "Magnolia", but his other works are extremely problematic.

I forgot to mention "Mystic River" because of the annoying, fake Boston accents and the fact that it's little more than an unimaginative, scene-for-scene transcription of a poor novel. What dreck.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Avatar
The Nightmare Before Xmas
The Iron Giant
Marley and Me
Juno
Wall-E
Across the Universe
Saved!
Waitress
Love, Actually
Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## VCL XI

Sage Sagan said:


> Fight Club, because most people don't like it for the right reasons.


"It's the _Scarface _of white people, man." - Patrice Oneal


----------



## Gryffindor85

Avatar-I love sci fi/fantasy, but fell asleep during this
The Hangover-not funny at all
Inception- decent, but I don't get what all the fuss is about. It's kind of boring and dull at times.


----------



## Jinxx

Gryffindor85 said:


> Inception- decent, but I don't get what all the fuss is about. It's kind of boring and dull at times.


I agree. I only started liking that movie near the end. Thats when it picked up. The rest before then was pretty boring. I like telling Inception jokes though like "I saw an advertisement advertising for an advertisement to be placed within the advertisement today. Adception?".

PS: Glad to know I'm not the only one that doesn't like *The Hangover*.
I thought I was going to get bashed for saying that.


----------



## MrBakura91

Avatar
Scott Pilgrim


----------



## feels

Before Sunrise
uke


----------



## meganmila

0lly said:


> Oh, and Step Brothers. I try my best to laugh, just to fit in, but I cannot. The same goes for Anchorman. And Dodgeball. And Blades of Glory. And Old School. And all of those types of film with them types of people in.
> 
> Maybe I just don't get 'goofy' american frat-boy type humour. :stu


I wasn't into Dodgeball, blades of glory, Old school, 40 year old virgin, Knocked up. Yea movies like that. But Anchorman I love heh.

Twilight duh. All those superhero/comic book stuff movies. Requiem for a dream..it was alright I dunno not my favorites. Beauty and the Beast. Harry potter. American Pie. Insidious. I do hate those comedies where it's like typical guy humor with chicks that all they do is take off their shirt with their big boobs....all it deals with is sleeping with all these "hotties" Like Hall Pass....the only thing good in it is the Music.


----------



## PickleNose

IcedOver said:


> "Avatar" (Not reprehensible, just crazily overpraised.)
> "The Social Network"
> "Fight Club"
> "Boogie Nights"
> "Reservoir Dogs"
> "Inglourious Basterds"
> "A Beautiful Mind"
> "The Dark Knight" (I don't hate it, but it's monstrously overrated, and has severe storytelling problems.)
> "Inception" (Again, I like Nolan, but this has some of the same problems as "TDK".)
> "Apocalypse Now"
> "Blade Runner"
> "The Mist"


 These. And pretty much all of the more popular films. Generally, people can't even tell you why they love a given film because they don't have a reason. They love it because their friends do or some celebrity plugged it or because it's being pushed hard by the media. I find this is true way more often than that someone loves a movie like Fight Club for a reason.


----------



## acinorevlm

The Notebook


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Avatar
Transformers 2 and 3
Sucker Punch
Tron
The Dark Night


----------



## Daylight

The Hangover. By far the most overrated comedy film of my lifetime.


----------



## lyric

Inception. I fell asleep while watching it.


----------



## Ashley1990

i hate peas


----------



## komorikun

Kill Bill. My sister showed that to me thinking I would like it cause of the Japanese theme. Too much violence, yuck. I'm okay with gun shots but knives and swords....no way. I'm kind of grossed out by how people are so inert to violence.


----------



## BlazingLazer

How about "Movies you won't bother (and haven't bothered) to see, due to their excessive hype"?


----------



## erasercrumbs

BlazingLazer said:


> How about "Movies you won't bother (and haven't bothered) to see, due to their excessive hype"?


I've never seen Titanic or Avatar, if that means anything.


----------



## BlazingLazer

erasercrumbs said:


> I've never seen Titanic or Avatar, if that means anything.


I only saw Avatar because my dad and his wife unexpectedly took me out to see it. Alright, but nothing too special. I think that was the last time I was in a theater (and before that it was a few years).

I've never seen Titanic either. When I say that, people react to me like I just set their house on fire. Come to think of it, whenever you tell people that you've never seen a movie that has even been slightly hyped, they get very condescending when they react to you.

My list coming soon.


----------



## ohionick

The Dark Knight: this movie was so hyped because of heath ledger but it sucks and is more like a cop movie than a Batman movie, besides keaton will forever be the Batman

The Hangover: not as funny as everybody makes it out to be, same old tired toilet jokes, raunchy gags just like in 40 year old virgin

Avatar:just a special effects fest and is clearly anti US military, overrated

Twilight: this one speaks for itself


----------



## Cassabell

i refuse to watch the Twilight movies.


----------



## sweetD

Garden State - "indie" cr*p
Pocahontas - Only like some of the songs


----------



## General Shy Guy

Scarface. So overrated.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

The jackass movies


----------



## Witchcraft

Twilight
Harry Potter
Star Wars
Star Trek
Chipmunks :sus


----------



## J J Gittes

Full Metal Jacket
The Shining
2001: A Space Oddysey 
(Kubrick is ridiculously over rated, most of his films are pure dreck)
The Dark Knight (Nolan is awful)


----------



## IcedOver

I looked back at the list I made on this thread yesterday and coincidentally, Leonardo DiCaprio starred in six of them, and Brad Pitt was in three and co-produced a fourth ("The Departed"). I don't know what it is about these guys, but I guess they have a habit of picking bloated crap that critics fawn over because the actors work with supposedly "top flight" filmmakers. DiCaprio has worked a lot with Scorsese, who is the most overrated filmmaker of all time, so that doesn't help him. I don't dislike DiCaprio (he's not the greatest actor, but not the worst), but I'm not a Pitt fan; I actually believe he's not a very good thespian. However, they themselves weren't the reasons I hated those films. 

I'm glad that some of you have not bought into all the "Dark Knight" and "Inception"/Nolan overhype. Of all the films on my list, I disliked these the least, and I really like Nolan as a filmmaker, but the fact that these two have so many artistic problems makes me flummoxed when I compare what they are to what the fans say. "Dark Knight" has a lot of good qualities about it, but I've only watched "Inception" once, so I don't know if it would get better on a second viewing. I just don't know how someone can look at "Dark Knight" and not realize how cluttered it is plotwise, or how "Inception" just makes up its own, silly rules as it goes along and descends into boring chase scenes in the snow. I think for "Inception", a lot of its most ardent fans are young and have never watched a "mind fvck" movie before, so they were impressed by that aspect of it.


----------



## leave me alone

That would be a long list...


----------



## Neutrino

Inception, Superbad and Pineapple Express.


----------



## RyanAdams

The Fifth Element


----------



## Joe

Kill Bill and 28 weeks later too but I think it was only popular because 28 days later was so good.


----------



## heyJude

Paranormal Activity. FAIL. The Little Mermaid was a lot scarier than that movie ever was.


----------



## Opacus

twilight
lord of the rings
harry potter (but i like dobby and rupert grint)


----------



## The Silent 1

BlazingLazer said:


> How about "Movies you won't bother (and haven't bothered) to see, due to their excessive hype"?


I understand what your saying, but I really hate when people say that flat out didn't like a film because it was overhyped. I've talked to people who said they hate The Dark Knight, or they hated the Godfather, or whatever. When I press them, I often find they didn't actually hate the movie and may have found it decent, but are simply backlashing against the hype the movies got. I feel you should form your own honest opinion of a film and not let hype affect you too much. Just because a movie doesn't live up to ridiculous over blown hype doesn't mean you can't see it for yourself and come to your own consensus.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The Silent 1 said:


> I understand what your saying, but I really hate when people say that flat out didn't like a film because it was overhyped. I've talked to people who said they hate The Dark Knight, or they hated the Godfather, or whatever. When I press them, I often find they didn't actually hate the movie and may have found it decent, but are simply backlashing against the hype the movies got. I feel you should form your own honest opinion of a film and not let hype affect you too much. Just because a movie doesn't live up to ridiculous over blown hype doesn't mean you can't see it for yourself and come to your own consensus.


Well, of course I don't _hate_ any of those films that I've never seen. But I do hate the condescending attitude that people get whenever you say you haven't seen a movie that garners such hype.

And there might very well be the case where, should I eventually watch a movie that I haven't seen, I might like it. And it's certainly happened in some cases.

But a lot of times this hype really messes with people. I've seen and heard arguments about movies like the Dark Knight and about if HL's performance as the Joker was "the best EVAR" or something like that. And any dissenting opinion (even if it is displayed in a diplomatic manner) is usually met with aggressive, condescending flaming and just people treating each other as if they just assaulted their mother or something. This is what hype does to people. It's this overblown type of behavior that doesn't help make me want to see a movie or an event of such hype. I would prefer on my own accord when to see something and to make judgements based off the movie I just saw, as opposed to listening to others.

I try not to let the excessive hype get to me, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## briansohkay

lord of the rings, and harry potter


----------



## Blawnka

Twilight...ew
Avatar
Harry Potter movies
The hangover..both
Transformers
Green Lantern


----------



## tbyrfan

Elf and School of Rock. I don't find Will Ferrell or Jack Black funny at all.


----------



## Ironpain

Never say Never :teeth, ducks from the barrage of Justin Bieber fans lol, I'm no JB fan so I already decided to dislike the movie long before I saw it, it's kind of like people who agree that Ed Wood is the worst director of all time who have never seen an Ed Wood movie, really bad but I am not into JB music so I already didn't care about his movie. 

I have to agree with the Martin Scorsese List okay I only really love one Martin Scorsese Flick and that's Taxi Driver and that's on De Niro Performance alone but I've never been a general Martin Scorsese fan,same with many of Brad Pitt's movies sorry but I've never been a fan of his films, he's an attractive guy no doubt about it but with the exception of Interview with the Vampire I'll be honest he does nothing for me. 

I liked Batman Begins way more than the Dark Knight, Heath Ledgers death is what really made people stand up and take notice of the movie. Every other Nicholas Cage movie but Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas and Face/Off He's proven time and time again that he really doesn't give a **** anymore about what roles he chooses or what he does. He's made some poor choices, National Treasure Cringe, I know it's suppose to be a family film but personally I found it beneath Nicholas Cages talents as an actor talents that he's been hiding in a lot of the movies he's made over the last Decade.


----------



## Ironpain

IcedOver said:


> I looked back at the list I made on this thread yesterday and coincidentally, Leonardo DiCaprio starred in six of them, and Brad Pitt was in three and co-produced a fourth ("The Departed"). I don't know what it is about these guys, but I guess they have a habit of picking bloated crap that critics fawn over because the actors work with supposedly "top flight" filmmakers. DiCaprio has worked a lot with Scorsese, who is the most overrated filmmaker of all time, so that doesn't help him. I don't dislike DiCaprio (he's not the greatest actor, but not the worst), but I'm not a Pitt fan; I actually believe he's not a very good thespian. However, they themselves weren't the reasons I hated those films.
> 
> I'm glad that some of you have not bought into all the "Dark Knight" and "Inception"/Nolan overhype. Of all the films on my list, I disliked these the least, and I really like Nolan as a filmmaker, but the fact that these two have so many artistic problems makes me flummoxed when I compare what they are to what the fans say. "Dark Knight" has a lot of good qualities about it, but I've only watched "Inception" once, so I don't know if it would get better on a second viewing. I just don't know how someone can look at "Dark Knight" and not realize how cluttered it is plotwise, or how "Inception" just makes up its own, silly rules as it goes along and descends into boring chase scenes in the snow. I think for "Inception", a lot of its most ardent fans are young and have never watched a "mind fvck" movie before, so they were impressed by that aspect of it.


:clap You got to respect a guy who thinks outside the box, You mentioned that you find Scorsese to be the most overrated Film Maker of all time what are your thoughts on his work with De Niro, I personally feel that De Niro carried those films by himself. I watched The Departed for Mark Walhberg and Matt Damon alone.

You know what a total mind F#ck is? How much I agree with your points, personally the only reason Martin Scorsese finally won the Oscar was from all the crying by the critics about how Martin Scorsese has been snubbed year after year after year, it was just a way to get him up there with Coopla (sp) Spielberg, Lucas.


----------



## pancake111

Hangover
Avatar
Transformers 2&3
Shutter Island
300

There's probably more, but I can't think of them


----------



## IcedOver

Ironpain--It's good that at least someone else doesn't fawn over Martin Scorsese like most critics do. Basically, I just don't understand the fascination over the guy. I will admit to liking "The King of Comedy" and "Cape Fear", and "Kundun" had some interesting aspects, but most of the rest of his films that I've viewed have been overrated, bloated trash. To be fair, I haven't watched a few of his "biggies" -- "Raging Bull" or "GoodFellas" in particular -- but what I've viewed so far hasn't impressed me enough to believe that they could be anything more than overhyped. 

I recently subjected myself to "Mean Streets", and boy oh boy was that boring. It's just a bunch of Italians yelling at each other while nostalgic music plays loudly in every single scene (the music, I've noticed, is annoyingly replicated in the few scenes of "GoodFellas" I've watched), and then it's supposed to have some weight because it has a violent finale. Right now he's foisting "Hugo" on us, and of course it's getting all kinds of awards. It's not as horrible as some of his flicks such as "The Aviator" or "Gangs of New York", but I guarantee that if his name weren't on it, critics wouldn't be taking any notice of it. As for "The Departed", that movie's certainly not as good as the original, and is overlong and full of poor acting, even by Nicholson. They hid the fact that it's a remake of the Chinese film "Infernal Affairs" by stuffing the "based on" credit way back in the end credits. That's disrespectful, especially since most of the scenes are replicated (except the coda of the new version, which panders to those who can't accept a bad guy not getting his comeuppance). I also don't get the Oscar award for it.


----------



## straightarrows

SAW! didn't waste more than 2min!!! why people enjoy all that blood!


----------



## Elleire

I haven't liked one M. Night Shyamalan movie.


----------



## libertad

Requiem for a Dream... so lame
A Clockwork Orange...ahhh

FEAR AND LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS....horrible horrible


----------



## Rixy

Burn After Reading and No Country For Old Men. I can't really seem to get into the Coen Brothers. If you guys were to recommend one film from them, what would it be? 

Gladiator doesn't interest me at all. The set pieces are nice, but I could never be emotionally interested in the characters. This was a few years ago though, maybe I'd be more generous after another viewing.

By the way, I like alot of Scorcese's films but I'm not particularly enthralled by him. I always felt Goodfella's dragged on a bit for some reason.


----------



## False Protagonist

Kick-***.


----------



## humourless

Avatar
Harry Potter
Lord of the Rings
Indiana Jones
The Blues Brothers


----------



## max87

Avatar. 
What a piece of garbage. It's a lame story covered up with sugar. 

I also hated The King's Speech. Nothing to do with historical events, just pure imagination. 

Rocky and Rambo are a pile of trash and ech and everyone of my friends and classmates love them.


----------



## wjc75225

The main one that comes to mind is Avatar ... and maybe Source Code


----------



## crystaltears

probably the Harry Potter series
I watched the first one in 4th grade on a field trip, but one of the later movies made me fall asleep


----------



## ManOnTheMOON

The hangover, not that i hate I thought it was average but people are saying its one of the funniest movies ever. Honestly I only got 3 good laughs out of the movie.


----------



## fm5827

Probably the Harry Potter series, watched the first 2 movies and never really got into it so didn't even bother watching the rest of them.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Spaceballs. Actually, any Mel Brooks movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Anything starring Russell Crowe. uke
I am dismayed that he has been cast as Javert in the movie musical adaptation of _Les Miserables_. This is going to be like the unfortunate casting of growly Gerard Butler as the Phantom in _Phantom of the Opera_.


----------



## Nightlight

Juno. I can't stand Juno, but all the teeny boppers are all about it.


----------



## Wallflower81

First one to come to mind is "Monster's Ball". The movie irritated me. Oh and "Paranormal Activity".


----------



## Cassabell

Tree of Life. i thought it looked really nice before i watched it, but it was stupid in my opinion.


----------



## TorLin

twlight series.


----------



## The Professor

max87 said:


> Avatar.
> What a piece of garbage. It's a lame story covered up with sugar.
> 
> I also hated The King's Speech. Nothing to do with historical events, just pure imagination.
> 
> Rocky and Rambo are a pile of trash and ech and everyone of my friends and classmates love them.


that's cause sly stallone can't act


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Somehow, just SOMEHOW I don't think people put on a Stallone film looking for emotional depth, quality writing and top notch acting.
Personally, it's not my thing at all, but some people like brainless, over the top action films with absolutely zero depth beyond that and if it there's thing, then whatever.


----------



## Crystalline

Inception.


----------



## Escape Artist

AppleEatsWorm said:


> Amelie: Definitely well made, just way too cutsey for me. *And the romance between her and that guy she was looking for is uh.. a terrible basis for a relationship. Who knows if they'll even get along?* I did think the gnome thing was cool though.


Its not terrible. They were very like-minded and were dreamers. That's enough to get a relationship going strongly.

That movie is amazing btw.

As for me, ugh, so many movies I could list...

Back to the Future 
Donnie Darko
2001: A Space Odyssey
Scarface
The Matrix

Meh, there are dozens. Just don't want to take the time atm.


----------



## Escape Artist

max87 said:


> Avatar.
> What a piece of garbage. It's a lame story covered up with sugar.


I will never understand the Avatar hate.

Granted, watching it on 3D IMAX was a huge part of its success, but its still not a bad movie. Its got a good story, just a reused one. But then, many classic stories get reused throughout the ages, just with new details.

Oh well. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'll take Stallone movies ANY day over the excessively hyped re-re-re-re-re-makes of original classics.


Hell, "Stop, Or My Mom Will Shoot!" IS a classic.


----------



## Rosedubh

The Notebook.


----------



## Selbbin

I _*HATED *_Inception, The Dark Knight/ Batman Begins, Kill Bill, Pulp Fiction, The Hangover, Blair Witch Project, Paranormal Activities, Juno, and The Lord of the Rings 2 and 3 (Fellowship was great)


----------



## James_Russell

Every movie with Russel Brand. 

Cannot stand him.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Selbbin said:


> I _*HATED *_Inception, The Dark Knight/ Batman Begins, Kill Bill, Pulp Fiction, The Hangover, Blair Witch Project, Paranormal Activities, Juno, and The Lord of the Rings 2 and 3 (Fellowship was great)


Well, I know I *HATED* the goddamn excessive hype that all these movies have gotten, ugh. And I have a feeling I would only just be disappointed upon seeing them. But that's just me I guess.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Batman Forever and Space jam


----------



## IcedOver

Selbbin said:


> I _*HATED . . . *_The Lord of the Rings 2 and 3 (Fellowship was great)


I had the same reaction as you to these films. I absolutely loved "Fellowship" and went to the theater six times for it. However, I felt let down by the subsequent films. I don't dislike them exactly, but I feel they are extremely overwrought and heavy handed. I haven't watched the extended editions of any of them, but I can imagine that they would only be more excess. "Fellowship" had a great feeling of a journey, and the scenery and characters were constantly changing. The second two, on the other hand, focused on the boring realms of Rohan and Gondor, and just didn't do it for me, at least in comparison to "Fellowship". Maybe my affection for "Fellowship" colored my view of the others; I don't know.


----------



## chrisj89

pretty much anything that being made these days, am i the only one that finds new movies completely rubbish?


----------



## Whatev

a pers0n said:


> Every movie with Russel Brand.
> 
> Cannot stand him.


I feel the same with him and Ashton Kutcher movies.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Not a fan of most of the comic book movies.


----------



## Double Indemnity

The Notebook
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Shrek


----------



## layitontheline

ET. I hated it as a kid, and last night I tried to give it another chance (granted I wasn't in a sober state, though that should have made the movie all the better) and it still failed to impress me.


----------



## dmpj

Step up 3D !


----------



## Citrine

Avatar


----------



## PhilipJFry

Citrine said:


> Avatar


Agreed.


----------



## Fozle

The Notebook and Mean Girls. 

Mean Girls was good the first and second time I watched it, but now it's really cheesy. 

And The Notebook puts me to sleep.


----------



## Transcending

The Departed


----------



## Subwolf

Pulp Fiction
Blade Runner
Star Wars Episode I
Psycho
Fight Club


----------



## Ohhai

Eraserhead.


----------



## Fruitcake

Alfred Hitchcock's movies. I guess you have to go a little deeper when you watch them but I was in the mood for something light and fuzzy throughout Rear Window and Vertigo, and found them pretty tedious.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Fruitcake said:


> Alfred Hitchcock's movies. I guess you have to go a little deeper when you watch them but I was in the mood for something light and fuzzy throughout Rear Window and Vertigo, and found them pretty tedious.


Yeah...Hitchcock's movies don't do much for me either.


----------



## RonM

Subwolf said:


> Pulp Fiction
> Blade Runner
> *Star Wars Episode I*
> Psycho
> Fight Club


No one loves that movie.

Anyway, I really had to think about this one as it's usually the other way around-

I used to really like comics and the worlds/characters therein.

I tend to enjoy decent adaptations.

I sometimes like gritty films.

And yet I hate Sin City.

It's an overrated film. Period.

Part of the issue is that Frank Miller is, in my mind, a one-hit wonder that the much of comics community has made out to be more than that.

Dear Frank, please stay away from the "God-damned" Batman. kthanx.


----------



## kosherpiggy

-avatar was so freaking confusing. i had no idea what was going. i honestly think people only like it because it was like the first movie that started this annoying 3D craze.
-i don't hate titanic, i think it's a good movie, but it's really annoying. yes i was obsessed with it when i was little because i had a ginormous crush on leonardo dicaprio haha
-twilight. just ew.
-i love bring it on, but the ones after the first one are annoying. i'll watch them, but they're obviously not as great.
-high school musical. my eighth grade choir teacher made us sing the song. just no.
-don't think i saw transformers, but intend not to unless i'm watching it for megan fox haha. i'm pretty sure the only reason why transformers is so popular is cuz megan fox is a babe and cuz of the really stupid special effects. michael bay is just a sh*tty director that puts stupid special effects in all movies and if they suck, he adds hot chicks in it so people will definitely go see it. smh
-lord of the rings. it's so freaking looooong and annoying.


----------



## Vance

Inception

Transformers


----------



## Puppet Master

Avatar - One of the few movies that put me to sleep

Transformers series - 1st was just ok, 2nd was unwatchable [managed to get 
half way through at best], third was barely watchable.

*Insert random M. Night Shyamalan film*

Batman Begins/Dark Knight - Ledger was good everything else about both was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Perkins

Casablanca
Wizard of Oz
Black Swan
East of Eden
Annie Hall
Punch-Drunk Love
Titanic
Avatar
The Dark Knight
500 Days of Summer
The Matrix

There's more, but I won't bother continuing.


----------



## slipknotized

Maybe someone said it already, but I will gladly say it again:

I SO DID NOT LIKE THE GODFATHER MOVIES



:hide


----------



## Perkins

slipknotized said:


> Maybe someone said it already, but I will gladly say it again:
> 
> I SO DID NOT LIKE THE GODFATHER MOVIES


Wow, you're brave for admitting that.


----------



## Puppet Master

slipknotized said:


> Maybe someone said it already, but I will gladly say it again:
> 
> I SO DID NOT LIKE THE GODFATHER MOVIES
> 
> :hide


I know what you mean I watched the first thought it was just ok but not great. Though if it wasn't for the power of the 2x speed feature of powerdvd I never would have finished it. Couldn't be bothered to watch the others.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Avatar
Transformers
comic book movies
High School Musical
Twilight-eewwwwwww

I do not get into the 'big crazy popular' films everyone else does. Chances are, if a movie is getting real hyped up and doesn't look like it has an actual _story_, I will pass.


----------



## Asbel18

Chick flicks
Rom Coms
And RIDICULOUS movies that aren't even funny like the Scary Movie franchise and others with a similar format or style.


----------



## vTEX

Avatar - I know it's "in" to hate on his movie, but I genuinely do not get the hype surrounding what's basically An Inconvenient Truth with blue aliens.

The new Batman movies - To me, Batman is a guy dresses like a bat, spends millions of dollars on bat-themed gear, keeps a teenage boy with no pants around at all times and fights a Cesar Romero clown. He's supposed to be a ridiculous character and these movies trying to portray a guy who wears his underwear on the outside of his pants as a serious character miss the point.

Any movie that's specifically made to sell a franchise - Harry Potter and Star Wars prequels, I'm looking at you.

And I swear to God if I see another Jennifer Aniston romantic comedy commercial I'm gonna kill something...


----------



## Bethy

Harry Potter.... Sorry....


----------



## Perkins

Gone with the Wind
Lord of the Rings trilogy 
Harry Potter franchise


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

The Shawshank Redemption - I don't dislike it, but it's really overrated


----------



## River In The Mountain

Raising Arizona. Probably the one Coen film I really dislike, other than Burn After Reading.


----------



## blue the puppy

chrisj89 said:


> pretty much anything that being made these days, am i the only one that finds new movies completely rubbish?


you're not the only one.


----------



## adamac

The Godfather, Blade Runner - don't dislike them but find them overrated.


----------



## Barette

Lost in Translation.


----------



## sanspants08

Seven
The Saw series
Hostel
The 40-year-old Virgin


----------



## cocochanell

Avatar i thought it was corny&cliche


----------



## BKrakow

I really hate inception. I kind of liked it when I first saw it but totally hated it after seeing it for a second time (which is pretty funny, considering the trailer specifically recommended seeing it twice). it pretty much has the most pompous, cumbersome concept and dialogue of any movie ever.


----------



## JGreenwood

I will second the 40 year old virgin...that movie was almost unbearable.

Also, Goodfellas, and Taxi Driver.


----------



## fetisha

avatar, the lion king, the wizard of oz,knocked up,superbad,the godfather,john q,new jack city, soul food,scarface, every scary movie ( I don't understand why people love seeing people get slaughtered or killed), fiddler on the roof,friday,bring it on,baby boy, shrek, American Beauty,The blair witch project,Mr Magoo, land of the dead,borat,most of the movies with jim carrey in it,bait,Pretty much every romantic comedy ever, disney movies, remember the titans,Any James Bond film, 8 mile, all adam sandler movies except for billy madison, glitter, the wood,meteor man,precious, bringing down the house, the nutty professor, barber shop, all tyler perry movies, forgetting sarah marshall,due date


----------



## Kingpin

Basically any movie that's a great commercial success.

Except for The Lord of the Rings. :b


----------



## caseyblue

Atonement..what a depressing movie


----------



## KelsKels

The Hunger games was a dumb movie. That and twilight. I DONT understand the hype. If youre talking older movies.. star wars, the terminator, monty python, indiana jones and jurassic park movies. I feel like Im probably on a few hit lists now. Lol.


----------



## ohionick

300
Twilight movies
titanic
the hunger games
avatar
those stupid sasha baron cohen movies
Blow


----------



## mezzoforte

Star Wars


----------



## meganmila

The Avengers......actually I never seen it lol but looks stupid.


----------



## foe

Barette said:


> Lost in Translation.


Indie flick, lots of dialogue, no special effects...it was up my alley but I hated that movie. Too slow, too boring.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

Inception
Avatar
pirates of the carribean 
harry potter


----------



## T-Bone

All of the SAW movies i hate. all modern horror flicks are stupid. i think theyre all targeted at teenage girls. especially the ones that have some little girl standing in a hallway all spray painted white n crap saying "they're coming for you". that stuff is so corny it literally gives me goosebumps watching it. pale little kids are not scary!:mum


----------



## Gryffindor85

mezzoforte said:


> Star Wars


Please tell me you are just talking about the prequels.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Twilight - Has no plot, Horrible acting, worst movie ever. 
Lord of the Rings - just not my thing
Titanic - SO boring. The only good part was when the main guy died.


----------



## fonz

Schindler's List was sort of 'meh' to me...


----------



## coeur_brise

Paranormal activity.


----------



## Neptunus

Inception
Kill Bill
300


----------



## duckie

300 was awful. all gladiator movies are horrible imo.


----------



## Ashley1990

Narnia


----------



## Octal

Pirates of the Caribbean. I didnt get the hype about the X men movies either, hated the first 10 minutes of the first one and didnt bother afterwards.


----------



## Bianca12

Titanic


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

To Wong Foo Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.


----------



## factmonger

The Hangover...I thought it was very dull.


----------



## AussiePea

Harry ****ing Potter.


----------



## Meli24R

Twilight
Harry Potter (I actually loved the books, but the films were disappointing)
Paranormal Activity
Scott Pilgram vs The World
Lost in Translation
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Step Brothers


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

The Usual Suspects - Almost 2 hours of boring dialogue and false stories that leads up to the twist ending, which is only 2 minutes long. Not worth it

Inception - Trying too hard to make a complex and "mind blowing" plot which is just poorly constructed and wears out pretty soon

Fargo - Overrated

Lost in Translation - Boring and doesn't really convey loneliness in a convincing way

The Shawshank Redemption - It's a good story with good acting, but everything about it is cliche, such as the villain, the plot twists, and the ending where the two prisoners happily reunite on an island

Annie Hall - A mildly interesting film about relationship troubles that only cracks a laugh at a few occasions, and has really annoying characters


----------



## CeilingStarer

Most Hollywood blockbusters incorporating poor story and lots of CGI.


----------



## mrbojangles

JustThisGuy said:


> ****in' "A"! It was so full of itself. After the intro, it reiterated the "complex" concept for nearly an hour, that when they jumped into Cillian Murphy's dream(s), I forgot why they were going in his head in the first place until the final scene. A story that loses its path is not a good story. Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Ellen Page are good actors, and they were so damned boring. Also a bad sign of poor direction and script. The story had a huge plot hole. The main character was relatively well off, let alone his connections. He could've just found another way to get to his kids. MUCH easier than that craziness. I found it to be a really unfulfilling film, considering it was Nolan and me liking everything else I'd seen from him.


:ditto

I have nothing against movies with complex or layered plot lines, but Inception seemed to be confusing for the sake of being confusing.



JustThisGuy said:


> Transformers. I know this series gets a bad rap, but if you ask Transformers fans, they'll say, "well, the first one was good." No, no it was not. :b


I actually dislike most of Michael Bay's movies, 'Transformers' in particular. Weak plots, everything created by CGI, and hours of mindless action and explosions. I couldn't help but drift off during the 1st and 2nd installments :b



JustThisGuy said:


> Scarface. Don't get it. Sorry. So many more exceptional crime dramas out there.


I think Scarface is _ok_. I've actually asked fans of the movie why they like it so much, and several have told me it's the moral of the story. A man who came from nothing and made it into something. In that respect I can see why it might mean alot to some people, but as far as being an exceptional film...nah... and Al Pacino's Cuban accent :lol


----------



## Luka92

Midnight Cowboy is considered a classic, but the only thing that I really like about it is Dustin Hoffman's performance. Maybe I should re-watch it.


----------



## BKrakow

JustThisGuy said:


> I'll add Clash of the Titans remake. Boring story and unconvincing convictions from our hero sewn together with blurry action sequences. Terrible 3D. Hair was coming off of peoples' heads at you. No...just no.


yeah, the remake was really forgettable, especially considering the original was so awesome. have you seen it?


----------



## successful

Dark Knight. 

The only good thing about the movie was the joker parts & the explosions/effects. Everything else was 10 pounds of cow doo doo. Horrible movie. I should have got paid to watch that crap.


----------



## Thorx311

All Harry Potter movies and all Pirates of the carribean movies


----------



## mrbojangles

Neptunus said:


> 300


I've noticed that almost every single woman I've met hated that movie. It must be something about action movies that just turns women off. I took one of my very first dates to see 300... smooth right :b Anyway, I personally thought it was good at that time. Not the greatest movie ever, but enough to keep me entertained. She never stopped talking throughout, and complained how boring it was the ENTIRE time. I had to endure hours of those passive aggressive and long sighs girls make when they're upset about something... yeah :roll

My advice to some of the younger guys on sas is to go watch whatever movie SHE wants to watch. It will work out _better_ for you in the end  Source: Experience.


----------



## successful

^ Lol Ohh yeah 300 looked pretty horrible too. My cousin made me watched it couldn't wait for it to be done with .Turned that off asap soon as he left the room.

Colombiana, Unstoppable, District 9, Taken, & Contraband is what i call a good *REAL* action movie....300? I think i would have to be a nerdy dude who still play with action figures & read comic books to like that silly bull**** :haha

That a strictly Nerd movie.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Saw. It's hard to enjoy a movie that has as many holes as this one does.

Also The Dark Knight. I didn't really dislike it, but I found it highly overrated. The only reason why the movie got as high reviews as it did was because of The Joker. The rest of it was just repetitive running around and explosions. I need more than that to enjoy a movie.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

successful said:


> Dark Knight.
> 
> The only good thing about the movie was the joker parts & the explosions/effects. Everything else was 10 pounds of cow doo doo. Horrible movie. I should have got paid to watch that crap.


I got to rent it for free since I was doing a co-op at blockbuster at the time


----------



## Elad

Everyone seems to think 500 days of summer was a great, but I just think the girl was a total ****ing *****.


----------



## Neptunus

mrbojangles said:


> I've noticed that almost every single woman I've met hated that movie. It must be something about action movies that just turns women off. I took one of my very first dates to see 300... smooth right :b Anyway, I personally thought it was good at that time. Not the greatest movie ever, but enough to keep me entertained. She never stopped talking throughout, and complained how boring it was the ENTIRE time. I had to endure houre of those passive aggressive and long sighs girls make when they're upset about something... yeah


I enjoy action movies, I just thought that one was terrible, aside from the famous "this is Sparta!" scene, and the end. Visually it was nice, but that's about it!


----------



## Ventura

factmonger said:


> The Hangover...I thought it was very dull.


The 2nd one was better.


----------



## Gryffindor85

factmonger said:


> The Hangover...I thought it was very dull.


Same here, but I don't usually like comedies so I'm not the one to judge.


----------



## crystaltears

5 Centimeters per Second


----------



## Fruitcake

Elad said:


> Everyone seems to think 500 days of summer was a great, but I just think the girl was a total ****ing *****.


Ugh, that's exactly what I thought. At the end I was just like whaaat? No idea why he liked her or why she was with him if she wasn't that into him. Apart from them being good looking.


----------



## MF Doom

All Harry Potter movies.


----------



## lkkxm

Avatar and any Twilight


----------



## Bryan108

All the marvel movies


----------



## Gryffindor85

I hate Transformer, only saw the first one and it was the stupidest p.o.s. I've ever seen, I can't believe people enjoyed it enough to make it and the sequels some of the highest grossing movies of all time.


----------



## IcoRules

Titanic

I just don't see what's so special about it. It's not a terrible movie, just nothing that amazing.


----------



## Gryffindor85

IcoRules said:


> Titanic
> 
> I just don't see what's so special about it. It's not a terrible movie, just nothing that amazing.


Titanic is a terrible movie, I think everyone who isn't a Leonardo DiCaprio fangirl hates it.


----------



## Black And Mild

Lord of the Rings



....Come at me bros!!!


----------



## squidd

Forest Gump. There I said it!


----------



## mrbojangles

Basically any Wes Anderson movie. I remember people raving about how funny 'The Royal Tenenbaums' was, but after watching it I felt like I had just experienced the most unfunny and pointless 2 hours of my life.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

successful said:


> ^ Lol Ohh yeah 300 looked pretty horrible too. My cousin made me watched it couldn't wait for it to be done with .Turned that off asap soon as he left the room.
> 
> Colombiana, Unstoppable, District 9, Taken, & Contraband is what i call a good *REAL* action movie....300? I think i would have to be a nerdy dude who still play with action figures & read comic books to like that silly bull**** :haha
> 
> That a strictly Nerd movie.


I kind of agree but Unstoppable? Man, I almost fell asleep during that movie... and I NEVER fall asleep during movies.


----------



## Chibiluv6

Twilight. I freaking hate twilight. All the girls love it but I don't.


----------



## minddrips

everything on mainstream radio.


----------



## NVU

Probably already been said but Twilight. If it were possible, I'd hold a lighter to my behind and fart on it.


----------



## trendyfool

Let me just say, I really didn't like "Melancholia". I thought it was a big nothing, and heavy-handed with its metaphor for depression. But so many people raved about that movie, and I just don't get it.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

squidd said:


> Forest Gump. There I said it!


I'm with you on that. Also, I disliked Fight Club and American Beauty.


----------



## Freiheit

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## lisbeth

The Tree of Life.


----------



## xTKsaucex

anything with Nicolas Cage in to be honest.


----------



## Selbbin

Black And Mild said:


> Lord of the Rings
> 
> ....Come at me bros!!!


I agree. I hate those films. Over-rated crap. Sooooo badly directed. The acting is so wooden and boring as hell!

Pretty shots and nice costumes does not a good movie make!


----------



## Still Waters

Forest Gump - I love the actors and the idea of the movie - but they just made it ridiculous - so over the top,it lost all of the emotion it should have had.


----------



## Selbbin

The Avengers. Shut up about it already.


----------



## uffie

Dark knight


----------



## TheWeeknd

Any of the "Godfather" movies and "Scarface"...I fell asleep in all of them.


----------



## Death from Behind

The Avengers

Maybe because I'm sick of comic book movies.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lady Gaga. I mean, how fake can you get when it comes to music these days?


----------



## David10

It's not that I hate it, but I've never been able to get into the Harry Potter movies. I just thought it was kind of boring...maybe I'm missing something. :stu


----------



## ppl are boring

The Hangover, Judd Apatow movies, any movie with Steve Carrel in it, and pretty much most comedies that have come out in the last 5 or 6 years. Comedy just isn't what it used to be. :x


----------



## alittleunwell

TITANIC.

But then I usually dislike popular movies and vice versa.


----------



## Fairydust

alittleunwell said:


> TITANIC.


^ ditto.

Pretty Woman.


----------



## typemismatch

titanic - unrealistic, a ship that big would never sink
the matrix - total nonsense
american pie - haven't watched it but i still know it's crap
the hangover - i just hate how everybody thinks this is so great, stupid film
the bourne identity - was ok, but why all the fuss
batman begins - too serious, this is a superhero ffs, tim burton 1990 is how it should be done
the godfather 1&2 - was ok, but not as great as everyone says
one flew over the cuckoos nest - cliched, very different from the excellent book, apparently Ken Kesey didn't like it much either.
the green mile - too sentimental
borat - crap and repetitive
avatar - i didnt get passed the first 40 mins
black hawk down - long and overblown


----------



## meganmila

Drive. I didn't hate it I just wasn't into it as much as other people. I did like the music that's about it.


----------



## 213

twilight, harry potter, lotr, star wars


----------



## Fairydust

Superbad.


----------



## Parcius

As a former film student it hurts to see some great films on this list lol.

Some movies that I dislike: 
American Pie
Borat
The Grudge
The Ring
Step Brothers (not sure if so many love it though. but it deserves a spot on the list)
Austin Powers
Charlie's Angels
The Simpsons Movie
Dirty Dancing
Die Hard
The Cabin in the Woods
Men in Black
The Dictator
Spider-Man


----------



## Relz

Inception.
The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Seriously, **** avatar


----------



## GreenTrepidation

Titanic. Ergh>


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Taxi Driver...I'm sorry


----------



## Farideh

The Hangover. I did not think it was funny at all.


----------



## PickleNose

1. The Shining. I like Jack but I hate this movie.

2. Just about anything made before 1955. Even if the material is good, I can't help but be distracted by the fact that I didn't live in that era and everything seems foreign.


----------



## And1 ellis

PickleNose said:


> 1. The Shining. I like Jack but I hate this movie.
> 
> 2. Just about anything made before 1955. Even if the material is good, I can't help but be distracted by the fact that I didn't live in that era and everything seems foreign.


The shining is one of the greatest films ever, how could you possibly hate it?

As for me...

I found the avengers to be the most over hyped movie this year,

all time I would have to say that I don't really like goodfellas that much but many consider it one of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## And1 ellis

ravagingthemassacred said:


> Taxi Driver...I'm sorry


You should be


----------



## And1 ellis

Parcius said:


> As a former film student it hurts to see some great films on this list lol.
> 
> Some movies that I dislike:
> American Pie
> Borat
> The Grudge
> The Ring
> Step Brothers (not sure if so many love it though. but it deserves a spot on the list)
> Austin Powers
> Charlie's Angels
> The Simpsons Movie
> Dirty Dancing
> Die Hard
> The Cabin in the Woods
> Men in Black
> The Dictator
> Spider-Man


This is a good list but what didn't you like about Cabin in the woods?


----------



## PickleNose

And1 ellis said:


> The shining is one of the greatest films ever, how could you possibly hate it?


 It may well be. I accept that I may have bad taste but that doesn't help me sit through a movie I just can't get into. I'll usually give a movie I don't like a few chances just in case I missed something or maybe was in a bad mood or something. I tried that with this one and just disliked it more each time I watched it. It seemed to get longer each time.


----------



## theseventhkey

Parcius said:


> As a former film student it hurts to see some great films on this list lol.
> 
> Some movies that I dislike:
> American Pie
> Borat
> The Grudge
> The Ring
> Step Brothers (not sure if so many love it though. but it deserves a spot on the list)
> Austin Powers
> Charlie's Angels
> The Simpsons Movie
> Dirty Dancing
> Die Hard
> The Cabin in the Woods
> Men in Black
> The Dictator
> Spider-Man


I'll give you a pass on Diehard, you are 20 years old, female, and not american, I wouldn't expect anybody with stat's like those to like Diehard, so you live today.


----------



## HollowPrince

Elephant, Borat - and all similar movies, Memento (didn't dislike it that much, but sure as hell wasn't great), Step Brothers and all movies with similar humor which i find...idiotic, and not funny.Like The Other Guys, and most movies with Will Ferrell & John C. Reilly.

Twilight i won't count since the movie is indeed crap.The Matrix, and so on.


----------



## Minkiro

Thor.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Avatar
The Transformers series
X-Men series


----------



## fonz

And1 ellis said:


> The shining is one of the greatest films ever, how could you possibly hate it?


Well for me,that lead actress(Jack's wife,can't remember her name) ruined the movie. IMO some of the worst acting ever in a classic movie


----------



## And1 ellis

fonz said:


> Well for me,that lead actress(Jack's wife,can't remember her name) ruined the movie. IMO some of the worst acting ever in a classic movie


interesting little fact for you, her fear was for the most part actually real.

Stanley Kubrick had the whole team treat her like crap to drive her to despair.

So to say her acting was bad is quite surprising.


----------



## Daniel C

Shakespeare in Love, Slumdog Millionaire, The Prestige, Inception, The Hangover, Lord of the Rings, and to be honest the entire genre of horror movies.


----------



## bent

I totally agree with the OP's take on Amelie. I liked it but I am surprised by how easily it became a world wide popular cult film...as in everyone's gotta be in the cult.

I also don't understand how the Matrix series got so hugely popular. It's an interesting premise and sure I'll sit through them but people act like these the best movies ever made even though they strike me as totally mediocre.


----------



## Peace106

Avatar. . . can't get into it for some reason..


----------



## gunner21

I hated The Godfather. It was too long and too boring.

Hated Pulp Fiction - bunch of random things happening.

Also hated The Avengers


----------



## jrocket

I hate the movie Ted. It was a stupid movie.


----------



## ddswanson

+1 for **** avatar.


----------



## PickleNose

gunner21 said:


> I hated The Godfather. It was too long and too boring.
> 
> Hated Pulp Fiction - bunch of random things happening.


 Oh god! Those are a couple of my most hated movies. I didn't even hate Godfather because it was too long. I can dig long movies. I have always meant to force myself to watch The Godfather movies but I just can't do it.


----------



## 0589471

Avatar, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, American Pie, Ben Stiller movies


----------



## Reclus

Any Inspector Clouseau film not starring Peter Sellers (and including that one they cobbled together after his death that featured him at the beginning)

All the Bond films from 1977 up until when the latest guy came along.

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

The collected oeuvre of Adam Sandler

Anything with a title that includes the numbers 1 to 7 (or higher)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

The Big Chill

The Ma & Pa Kettle films

The Carry On films

300

Sorry, I need to go now before the cinematographic OCD takes over...


----------



## theseventhkey

gunner21 said:


> *I hated The Godfather. It was too long and too boring.*
> 
> *Hated Pulp Fiction - bunch of random things happening.*
> 
> Also hated The Avengers


Avengers okay, but........I'm going to pray for some of you lost souls.:yes


----------



## The Lonely One

Scarface and the 6th Sense. Also, almost every single romantic comedy. Even the commercials make me wince.


----------



## scarpia

Any Eddie Murphy film. Top Gun. Titanic was not horrible but very overrated - as was Avatar.


----------



## Rossy

Anchorman


----------



## typemismatch

to add to my list:

There Will be Blood


----------



## Evo1114

Oooh. I disagree with a lot of posts in this thread. :mum

But anyways, I don't know if a lot of people love this movie...there can't be too many...but I literally did not laugh one single time when I watched Pineapple Express. I've heard of a few other people claiming that movie was hilariously awesome. I can not comprehend how they could ever come to such a horrible conclusion.

I'm not a fan of superhero movies. The Batmans, Spidermans, X-Men, etc. movies.

The Simpsons movie was absolutely horrendous. Ugh.


----------



## Still Waters

The Wizard of Oz
Avatar
Tim Burton movies -Use to be better but they've really gone down the drain!


----------



## Mani14

Avatar
Twilight


----------



## PitaMe

The whole Twilight series (its like one big soap opera)

The Shining (I do admit Jack Nicholson is an awesome actor but he shouldn't have taken this on, the plot was just so corny. Then again, so are all Stephen King movies. The books on the other hand are good.)

Bridesmaids (I just didn't think it was that funny)

The Dark Knight (It was ok, but too long, and Heath Ledger didn't do it for me as Joker. I like Jack Nicholson as Joker.)


----------



## Fanta can

I don't really like Fight Club, to be honest.


----------



## Monotony

Avatar, worst movie I have ever seen of all time.


----------



## Still Waters

Oh and -Lincoln-I wanted to like it -there was soooo much material there to really make it extremely emotional -they bypassed it all and proceeded to TALK YOU ABSOLUTELY TO DEATH............


----------



## jeffhughes192

1. The Avengers (so overrated and crap, special effects with crap story)
2. Casino Royale/Quantum of Solace (Didn't feel like James Bond movies)
3. Halloween [Original] (I do like this movie but don't understand why people class it as amazing, Black Christmas was better and it was the inspiration, Halloween isn't original)


----------



## jeffhughes192

1. The Avengers (so overrated and crap, special effects with crap story)
2. Casino Royale/Quantum of Solace (Didn't feel like James Bond movies)
3. Halloween [Original] (I do like this movie but don't understand why people class it as amazing, Black Christmas was better and it was the inspiration, Halloween isn't original)
4. Fight Club (It's not that good, apparently if the movie has a crap twist it makes it a masterpiece)


----------



## theseventhkey

jeffhughes192 said:


> 1. The Avengers (so overrated and crap, special effects with crap story)
> 2. Casino Royale/Quantum of Solace (Didn't feel like James Bond movies)
> 3. Halloween [Original] *(I do like this movie but don't understand why people class it as amazing, Black Christmas was better and it was the inspiration, Halloween isn't original)*


Black Christmas isn't better than Halloween, even though it may have inspired Halloween. Black Christmas may not be all that original either it may have borrowed it's idea from the "Babysitters and the Man upstairs" urban legend.
Halloween originality is the "unstoppable" killer and the "masked" man theme(supposedly John Carpenter got the ideas for Mike Myers from the movie WestWorld). Black Christmas is decent but it's kind of boring. Lol, but then again I always liked the holiday Halloween over Christmas so I may be biased.


----------



## lzzy

A knights tale


----------



## HollowPrince

jeffhughes192 said:


> 1. The Avengers (so overrated and crap, special effects with crap story)


Comparing it to almost any other superhero movie - it's fun, while others are usually..a bit, if not more, boring.Although first 5-10 minutes kinda sucked.Story isn't great, but for what it is, it was good enough.


----------



## And1 ellis

jeffhughes192 said:


> 3. Halloween [Original] (I do like this movie but don't understand why people class it as amazing, Black Christmas was better and it was the inspiration, Halloween isn't original)
> 4. Fight Club (It's not that good, apparently if the movie has a crap twist it makes it a masterpiece)


Fight club is far more than a crap twist. It carries a philosophical message that is so in your face I get amazed when people don't pick up on it.


----------



## rymo

Fight Club (amazing message or not, Brad Pitt sucks)
The Hangover (had potential, got dumb - and I usually like dumb comedies...EXCEPT...)
Any Will Ferrell movie (same character in everything he plays. God I hate him. I ALSO HATE...)
Any Adam Sandler movie (okay, I enjoyed some of his older ones, but nowadays he totally sucks. Grown Ups was one of the most cringeworthy, embarrassingly unfunny movies I've ever seen)


----------



## HollowPrince

rymo said:


> Any Will Ferrell movie (same character in everything he plays. God I hate him. I ALSO HATE...)
> Any Adam Sandler movie (okay, I enjoyed some of his older ones, but nowadays he totally sucks. Grown Ups was one of the most cringeworthy, embarrassingly unfunny movies I've ever seen)


I agree for Will Ferrell.As for Adam Sandler, he might suck a bit more in recent movies, but after this tweet, i forgive him that XD


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Paloma M said:


> The Hangover. I did not think it was funny at all.


Same. In fact I found it quite annoying!


----------



## rymo

HollowPrince said:


> I agree for Will Ferrell.As for Adam Sandler, he might suck a bit more in recent movies, but after this tweet, i forgive him that XD


Haha that's pretty good.


----------



## And1 ellis

rymo said:


> Fight Club (amazing message or not, Brad Pitt sucks)


How can you say Brad Pitt sucks?

Watch the following:

Se7en
Inglorious *******s
Snatch
Moneyball


----------



## rymo

And1 ellis said:


> How can you say Brad Pitt sucks?
> 
> Watch the following:
> 
> Se7en
> Inglorious *******s
> Snatch
> Moneyball


Yeh I've seen all of those. Seven is a great movie, but just watch the very first interaction between Morgan Freeman and Brad Pitt and you can see one of the finest examples of the contrast between an excellent actor and a poor one. He was alright in Moneyball though.

If you really were a Brad Pitt fan you would have mentioned 12 Monkeys, which is by far his best role. Also playing a pothead for 5 minutes in True Romance.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

the Avengers, seemed pretty boring the last time i tried watching it.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Saw
Paranormal activity
Lord of the rings
Avatar
Halloween
Twilight


----------



## quietly

The Shining
2001
Fargo
Into the wild


----------



## gunner21

PitaMe said:


> The whole Twilight series (its like one big soap opera)
> 
> The Shining (I do admit Jack Nicholson is an awesome actor but he shouldn't have taken this on, the plot was just so corny. Then again, so are all Stephen King movies. The books on the other hand are good.)
> 
> Bridesmaids (I just didn't think it was that funny)
> 
> *The Dark Knight (It was ok, but too long, and Heath Ledger didn't do it for me as Joker. I like Jack Nicholson as Joker.)*


Please say it ain't so. The Dark Knight was full of awesome. One of the very few dark superhero movies with a great plot.


----------



## And1 ellis

rymo said:


> Yeh I've seen all of those. Seven is a great movie, but just watch the very first interaction between Morgan Freeman and Brad Pitt and you can see one of the finest examples of the contrast between an excellent actor and a poor one. He was alright in Moneyball though.
> 
> If you really were a Brad Pitt fan you would have mentioned 12 Monkeys, which is by far his best role. Also playing a pothead for 5 minutes in True Romance.


I never said I was a Brad Pitt fan, I just disagree about callign him a bad actor. The guy has played some amazing parts, fight clubs Tyler Durden being the best for me.

I've never seen 12 monkeys that why I didn't mention it.


----------



## petsounds

Garden State, 500 Days of Summer, Scott Pilgrim VS the World, Scarface,
The Avengers and all of the Marvel movies (excluding the first Iron Man)


----------



## KelsKels

Black swan. Seriously.. wtf? I'm sure I'll be editing this when I think of more, but that's the first that came to mind.


----------



## MiMiK

petsounds said:


> Garden State, 500 Days of Summer, Scott Pilgrim VS the World, Scarface,
> The Avengers and all of the Marvel movies (excluding the first Iron Man)


you no like 500 days of summer!?!? whaaat!!

agree with KelsKels, black swan was really crappy and all those vampire movies....eww [havent actually seen them lol] . except for "let me in" that one was good!


----------



## bent

Something Wild...seemed like it was meant to be liked by 'cool' people and had been deemed a good movie in general but I was disappointed.


----------



## TryingMara

Superbad

Didn't find it all that funny.


----------



## theseventhkey

MiMiK said:


> you no like 500 days of summer!?!? whaaat!!
> 
> agree with KelsKels, black swan was really crappy and *all those vampire movies*....eww [havent actually seen them lol] . except for "let me in" that one was good!


Check out 30 days of Night, that's a pretty good vampire movie made on this side of 2000


----------



## nb1991

Twilight and Harry Potter


----------



## Damselindistress01

nb1991 said:


> Twilight and Harry Potter


I agree with you on Twilight, but im a huge harry potter fan.
I thought i liked twilight but i went back to watched the first one and was
laughing so hard to how stupid and pathetic it really is. I cant beleive I
liked it so much back than.
the acting was so terrible and it was all just so stupid.
Edwards makeup was also so heavy and rediculous looking.
Bella seemed like she didnt know how to talk through out the whole movie...
these "vampires" go to school with white caked up makeup and 
rediculous looking yellow contact lenses and no one realizes they r vampires.
the whole movie is a joke.


----------



## Boring Loser

The Land Before Time movies, because when i was a kid i thought they were scary and really depressing.


----------



## IveGotToast

Warrior 
The Hangover
Drive

I thought Warrior was really boring. Maybe it's because I'm not into MMA. I also thought I just felt like another Rocky. They didn't do anything new. Very predictable.

The Hangover just wasn't funny to me. I remember i was in the 10 the grade when it came out. Everyone was going around saying paging Dr. ****** and saying the movie was so funny. So when I saw the movie i was really disappointed. Senor Chang and Mike Tyson were the only slightly funny moments. 

I hate Drive with a passion. I hate how so many people claimed Ryan Gosling had such a great acting performance, but had 5 lines of dialog. And that would have been fine. A lot of people were great actors with no dialogue, i.e. Charlie Chaplin, but he showed emotion. Ryan Gosling did not. I was bored the entire movie.


----------



## CW1985

I used to say Star Wars, but that was before I'd actually sat and watched them properly. I'm actually a big fan now.

But Harry Potter is certainly still one of them. I've never sat and watched one of them all the way through, and I don't plan on ever doing so. Hell, before Harry Potter was ''cool'' I gave up reading the book only a few pages in, so I can't imagine liking the movies.


----------



## brandini734

I didn't really like Lord of the Rings or the books as I watched and read all of them (I'm sure that a lot of you will disagree and probably rage at me for this). It just wasn't in my range of preferences.


----------



## Fanta can

.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i didnt like war horse even though alot of people loved it for some reason... and i dont like the rocky movies


----------



## TobeyJuarez

KelsKels said:


> Black swan. Seriously.. wtf? I'm sure I'll be editing this when I think of more, but that's the first that came to mind.


how can u not like black swan...? :wtf


----------



## Bluemonster

The Avengers. I don't mind the film, I just don't think it is as good as everyone made it out to be.


----------



## Twigster

Star Wars.

I don't get the hype about it. It's such a boring series.


----------



## InTheEvening

The Big Lebowski - Nothing special

TDKR and Skyfall, average at best


----------



## refined_rascal

Twigster said:


> Star Wars.
> 
> I don't get the hype about it. It's such a boring series.


I know what you mean. I used to like the original series when I was a kid, but now...

These movies have dated - badly. And all the heavy-handed politics makes for a very dull experience.


----------



## Charmander

Hunger Games and the Avengers.


----------



## Paramecium

Avatar (3 hours of boredom)
Night of the Living Dead (Seriously its included on top horror movies lists? Until the end of the movie I had waited for a real action scene. Also the acting was pretty bad)
Titanic (Very overrated)


----------



## RaCaGo

Hunger Games
Inception
James Cameron's Avatar
Space Jam
Transformers


----------



## Fanta can

Dr. Strangelove. 

Fail-safe came out the same year and is a way better movie.


----------



## John The Great

Harry Potter and Raging Bull. I might have to watch Raging Bull again though.


----------



## Elad

The new James Bond film seems to have good reviews and so many people think its great.. I can't help but find it sort of sucked.


----------



## Live

Lord of the ring,Hobbit - movies for neeeeeerrrrrrrdss yeah i said it NEEEERDSSSS


----------



## Buerhle

Elad said:


> The new James Bond film seems to have good reviews and so many people think its great.. I can't help but find it sort of sucked.


Most Bond movies aren't that great in my opinion.


----------



## Picturesque

Avatar.
Star Wars.
Lord of the Rings.
James Bond movies.
Batman movies.
Twiliht.


----------



## mardymoo

Harry Potter
Lord of the rings
Napoleon Dynamite
Star Wars
Midnight in paris


----------



## HollowPrince

Picturesque said:


> Twiliht.


You do know that most people don't like/love Twilight, but usually just teenage girls?


----------



## John The Great

HollowPrince said:


> You do know that most people don't like/love Twilight, but usually just teenage girls?


I enjoyed the first film. I like the greyness.


----------



## andy0128

lord of the rings, new batman films are kinda overated


----------



## Nico Robin

Avatar and The Avengers


----------



## Droidsteel

Live said:


> Lord of the ring,Hobbit - movies for *neeeeeerrrrrrrdss yeah i said it NEEEERDSSSS*


Not an insult by any stretch of the imagination mate


----------



## tmrwtdy

Donnie Darko. Yawnfest.


----------



## John The Great

Live said:


> Lord of the ring,Hobbit - movies for neeeeeerrrrrrrdss yeah i said it NEEEERDSSSS


The person who said this is obviously mental.


----------



## wishing

*wow interesting thread*

i hate starwars when i tell someone i do they say omg are you joking idk im not in to stuff like that more a romantic type.but yeah


----------



## Still Waters

Daveyboy said:


> Forrest Gump


I KNOW!!- I like the IDEA of it and was really looking forward to seeing it -but it was just goofy and I couldn't overlook the outrageous aspects!


----------



## Cam1

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
A Christmas Story
Grown Ups


----------



## The Enemy Within

quietly said:


> The Shining
> 2001
> Fargo
> Into the wild


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Avatar. I didn't see what was so good about it. The most boring movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Barette

Oh my god, so many.

First that comes to mind though is Lost in Translation. Hated it. Hate anything Sofia Coppola does. She milks her last name for all its worth with the **** she makes. I love slow paced and character driven films, which is what she was striving so hard to do, but just did _not_ succeed at all. It was almost sad seeing how much she tried to make it deep and intellectual and moving, but with no real success IMO. Oh my god, I hated that movie.

I'm def editing more into this.

Edit: Suspiria. I understand that visually it's good, but the rest is just not good. I enjoy when a movie is very visually stimulating, but I like for it to be well done as well. Like The Shining, very visually striking (huge shot at beginning, red bathroom, ball room, blood, twins, use of patterns and repeating colors (if I remember right) etc etc) but it was so well done and had substance. I just didn't get how Suspiria is one of the best horror movies ever, I don't really care for Dario Argento in general really. I like watching his movies, but I just don't think he's as good as he's hyped to be.

Though, I usually don't like a lot of movies the first time I see them, when I hear about them a lot beforehand. Cause I get this idea in my head of what it's like, then see it, and am disappointed as compared to my mental image. Like Heathers, I didn't like it the first time I saw it, but then I bought it and now I've seen it like 10 times. Same with Girl, Interrupted. So maybe I just need to watch movies twice before I really form an opinion.


----------



## always starting over

Beerfest

(even though I like Broken Lizard, go ahead and hate)


----------



## PickleNose

Most of the ones that are worshiped just baffle me. 
*
A Clockwork Orange.* OK. It was kind of interesting in that intentionally weird kind of way that all Kubrick films seem to be made in. But after a while, it gets really tiresome to try and figure out what the hell is supposed to be happening simply because the director wanted to express himself in the most bizarre way he could imagine. I don't hate it but I don't go out of my way to watch it.
*
Videodrome *- I like James Woods and I like SF. So I sat down with a bowl of chips one night to watch this and all I can say is :blank
*
Godfather Trilogy -* OK. I can appreciate the work that went into it and all that. But I just didn't get it. I'd rather watch Goodfellas or Casino. 
*
Citizen Kane* - Another director that seemed to thrive on being weird just for the sake of it. I haven't seen all of his films but every time I sit down to watch one, I don't make it more than halfway through before I start wondering if this man was psychotic or what.
*
Blade Runner -* It was moderately entertaining but I just didn't get what's so great about it.
*
Fargo -* I guess it's worth seeing it once and I don't think it's without merit but it's not something I'd ever want to see again. 
*
Pulp Fiction -* I despise John Travolta. It's not really his fault. I don't even think he's a bad actor. I just don't like him.
*
The Shining -* I love Jack but I hate this movie. I just hate it.


----------



## blueidealist26

Wedding Crashers. Most people think it's soooo funny, but I thought it was absolutely horrible and stopped watching it after like 15 min.


----------



## ShineGreymon

The avengers. soo painfully overrated


----------



## Crystalline

Inception. While I love Joe Gordon-Levitt and the acting was solid, the plot felt thin and wasn't really as cerebral as everyone made it out to be. The Matrix still dealt with artificial reality better.

The Avengers, too. Boring and predictable. I liked X-men First Class and the Christian Bale Batman movies better.


----------



## PickleNose

andy0128 said:


> lord of the rings, new batman films are kinda overated


 I haven't seem the new LOTR movie but as for the first three, "overrated" is not the word that comes to mind.


----------



## HannahG

There are quite a few I tend to find that people love and I don't & vice versa.

I'll start with...

*When Harry Met Sally* - I just saw this for the first time last week. It was so-so, a couple funny parts but everyone kept saying how great it was. Funny and so romantic. Mostly I just felt like slapping Meg Ryan (who I usually like) for being annoying and Billy Crystal for not shutting up. I did like Carrie Fisher in it though... But yeah I just found it like a long drawn out banter between Billy & Meg and I can only tolerate banter when it's either really witty or short. I don't see the big deal about this and I don't think it was overly romantic.

*Twilight* - Women at work like it. Some in early 20's and some in their 40's... I just don't get it. Do you like necrophilia? 'cause that's what Edward looks like, death. If you want some lustiness towards vamps go watch Interview with a Vampire or Buffy the Vampire Slayer - because at least those vamps were well written and were hot... I was dragged to Twilight, didn't know anything about it, saw no ads for it, didn't read the book. I hate it with a passion. Lost a bet and had to read the first two books of the series too which I thought were crap. Poor grammar, lack of descriptive detail and boring...

*Pretty Woman *- I hate this movie! There is only ONE part I like and that's only because it appeals to the girly side of me, and that's the shopping scene. This movie was trash in my opinion. The script was awful and while I can understand the premise, it was the ending that turned it from mediocre to horrible for me. She has $5000 and will go back to school. REALLY? Last time I checked, even back then, you need way more than 5k to go to school And the lame fire escape scene... um...no. The dialogue through the whole movie was pretty bad though. And so many people love it. I don't understand why.

*Dirty Dancing* - I've gotten smacked for saying this. I can't help it, I found it boring and the only part I really liked was the dance scene at the end.

*The Time Traveler's Wife* - Two friends dragged me to it saying it was the most 'romantic movie ever'. I was bored out of my mind and I don't find it very romantic that a man keeps leaving behind his love/wife. Yes she's devoted and loves him but it's just...tragic. I don't 'hate' it but don't love it either. Mostly I just found it boring though.

*A Clockwork Orange* - everything about it I hated except the brainwashing bit. I found that interesting. Everything else I just didn't like.

*2001: A Space Odyssey *- While I can appreciate that certain scenes like the one up on the space station were using new and innovative film techniques, I found it to be one of the most boring movies I ever watched.

*It's a Wonderful Life *- me and a friend just watched it last year for the first time. We wanted to see what the big deal was. And I hated it. Took two and a half hours to get to that whole 'what if I didn't exist' bit and then it was just over? That was the most interesting part. And I absolutely hated the portrayal of the angels. Wtf... we were in tears laughing at it. So bad... I do however like James Stewart and all the characterization but it failed for me in so many ways.

*The Godfather* - Boring.

*Kill Bill *- I couldn't watch more than 30 minutes...awful.

*Slumdog Millionaire* - I saw half of it then had to turn it off. I really did try to get into it but I just found it slow and boring. People were raving about it though. I've been told the end is the important part but I don't think I could sit through the rest of it.

*Knocked Up *- Everyone was going on about how hilarious this movie was. I gave a few light giggles but the movie annoyed me a lot. I felt like I was wasting my time.

*Dumb and Dumber , Ace Ventura Pet Detective *- Not funny at all. While I actually enjoy Jim Carey in a few movies (most are the drama ones) in these two, I wanted to punch him in the face.

*Atonement* - Well directed & acted, tons of great actors, definitely. But it was really boring. I also found Keira Knightly too distracting. Every scene with her in it I was like "did she lose weight?...but she looked fine..." Then the library sex scene - and while I know it's _just_ a movie, I was afraid that James McAvoy's character was going to snap her like a twig during their lusty scene. I don't enjoy watching anorexics (debate all you want, she looked ill in that movie).

*Brokeback Mountain *- I kept hearing about how amazing it was and how romantic. Saw it and I really don't see the big deal. So, they fell in love... Heath Ledger's character was annoying. He not only cheats on his wife (yeah I get it, he wasn't really into her) but he unintentionally toys with Jake G's character. I don't see that as romantic, and it was slow. I was however, impressed with Michelle William's acting in that movie though.


----------



## teopap

The lord of the rings.


----------



## HannahG

I would like to add to my list:

*Flashdance* - Just saw that a couple days ago. I know it's from the 80's but so were awesome movies like The Never Ending story... Flashdance was excruciating for me. Thank god for PVR's because I fast-forwarded through all the annoying screaming that Jennifer Beals did. Really not a fan of her character or the movie at all. So glad I didn't pay for that movie.


----------



## tennislover84

Ooh, interesting thread. 

For me, it's Star Trek (2009)

J J Abrams removed everything that made Star Trek unique. Gone is the introspection and moralising, in an optimistic, enlightened future. Instead it's just another action blockbuster, and only slightly more sophisticated than Michael Bay's Transformers. It's the kind of film that leaves you unable to recall what happened after you leave the cinema, although you remember it was entertaining.

Casual cinema-goers will tell you "I've never liked Star Trek, but the new one was awesome!" Well that's because it was created by people who never liked Star Trek, for people who never liked Star Trek. A job well done then, I suppose? uke

Hate it. Hate it. Hate it.


----------



## Dragonsparks

Twilight
Pitch Perfect


----------



## ThatGuy11200

tennislover84 said:


> Ooh, interesting thread.
> 
> For me, it's Star Trek (2009)
> 
> J J Abrams removed everything that made Star Trek unique. Gone is the introspection and moralising, in an optimistic, enlightened future. Instead it's just another action blockbuster, and only slightly more sophisticated than Michael Bay's Transformers. It's the kind of film that leaves you unable to recall what happened after you leave the cinema, although you remember it was entertaining.
> 
> Casual cinema-goers will tell you "I've never liked Star Trek, but the new one was awesome!" Well that's because it was created by people who never liked Star Trek, for people who never liked Star Trek. A job well done then, I suppose? uke
> 
> Hate it. Hate it. Hate it.


I liked Star Trek (2009), it's a good film.

Moralising _never_ worked in the Star Trek films. The best of them were The Wrath of Khan, The Undiscovered Country and First Contact, all action films. The worst by far was The Final Frontier, which was a moralising film (from what I remember anyway, it's the only one I don't own and I haven't seen it for about 10 years), Insurrection was also a moralising film and wasn't very good.

And the series as well, the episodes I liked the most were filled with action, like The Best of Both Worlds, Yesterday's Enterprise, Balance of Terror, etc.


----------



## tilo brown eyes

The hangover- I hate that movie.


----------



## shatteredself

Twilight. all of its sequels.


----------



## tennislover84

ThatGuy11200 said:


> I liked Star Trek (2009), it's a good film.
> 
> Moralising _never_ worked in the Star Trek films. The best of them were The Wrath of Khan, The Undiscovered Country and First Contact, all action films. The worst by far was The Final Frontier, which was a moralising film (from what I remember anyway, it's the only one I don't own and I haven't seen it for about 10 years), Insurrection was also a moralising film and wasn't very good.
> 
> And the series as well, the episodes I liked the most were filled with action, like The Best of Both Worlds, Yesterday's Enterprise, Balance of Terror, etc.


I actually really like Insurrection.  It's really sweet, sentimental film, with a message (or question), that is valid right now. Is it acceptable to cause suffering to a group of people, in the name of science and medical progress? Do the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few? :b Which is an example of the moralising in The Wrath of Khan, haha! I also think Insurrection has one of the best movie scores of any Trek film.

Great Star Trek films like The Wrath of Khan, and First Contact, aren't just action films. They're a mix of Star Trek's underlying message, and more action-based entertainment. Picard and Lily have some very philosophical conversations, for example. And actually, while I enjoy The Wrath of Khan, I've always been left feeling a little empty by it. It's not really a very interesting plot, taken on it's own, but it's better as part of the three-movie story arc, I think.

The reason I hate Star Trek (2009) so much, is that it's *only* an action blockbuster. The philosophy and message of Star Trek is completely gutted, whereas it's still there in something like First Contact. It's just my opinion though.

Also :b


----------



## Charmander

Brokeback Mountain. Zzzzz.


----------



## kurtcobain

PITCH PERFECT!! I actually don't mind it, I thought it was funny at the time, but since everyone made such a big deal about it now it's getting lame. 

but movies like Titanic, Amelie, Forrest Gump, Starwars, It's a wonderful life, When harry met sally, are REALLLLY good in my opinion, but hey, we all have different tastes and preferences


----------



## ChaoticSoul

Transformers sucked


----------



## last hope

Lord of the rings fell asleep watching it at the movies


----------



## Valtron

Almost all the "Renaissance" Disney films. I don't _hate_ them, but I believe they're some of the most overrated films of all time. I fail to see what makes_ The Little Mermaid_ a good film. It truly baffles me.

Oh, and I think _UP _is awful. Sue me.  Didn't like _Toy Story 3_ either.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

last hope said:


> Lord of the rings fell asleep watching it at the movies


I couldn't stand the Lord of the Rings films when I first saw them (too long) but I'm a sucker for the fantasy genre so they got me in the end. Now I own the extended versions :um.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

tennislover84 said:


> I actually really like Insurrection.  It's really sweet, sentimental film, with a message (or question), that is valid right now. Is it acceptable to cause suffering to a group of people, in the name of science and medical progress? Do the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few? :b Which is an example of the moralising in The Wrath of Khan, haha! I also think Insurrection has one of the best movie scores of any Trek film.
> 
> Great Star Trek films like The Wrath of Khan, and First Contact, aren't just action films. They're a mix of Star Trek's underlying message, and more action-based entertainment. Picard and Lily have some very philosophical conversations, for example. *And actually, while I enjoy The Wrath of Khan, I've always been left feeling a little empty by it.* It's not really a very interesting plot, taken on it's own, but it's better as part of the three-movie story arc, I think.
> 
> The reason I hate Star Trek (2009) so much, is that it's *only* an action blockbuster. The philosophy and message of Star Trek is completely gutted, whereas it's still there in something like First Contact. It's just my opinion though.
> 
> Also :b


The Wrath of Khan and Star Trek (2009) are the only Star Trek films that can put tears in my eyes. Well, Star Trek 5 puts tears in my eyes as well but for completely different reasons.


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck

Lotr
The smurfs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Clockwork Orange. I've never been able to sit through more than 15 minutes of this film. It's such a cult classic & I've never met anyone who watched it that didn't like it but as soon as it comes on the screen I want nothing to do with it at all


----------



## KelsKels

All the lotr hate makes me sad. Lol. Ive posted in this thread before.. but Im going to say Hunger Games and Avatar. I find the Hunger Games overly dramatic and just stupid. Avatar wasn't terrible.. but definitely not as good as its reputation. Its pretty much Fern Gully with a ton of special effects. Not really that deep of a message.


----------



## Valtron

KelsKels said:


> I find the Hunger Games overly dramatic and just stupid


I enjoyed it, but I thought the acting was terrible!


----------



## .95596

Iron Man, All Hangover Movies, Transformers, practically anything that the cinema rolls out now-a-days... I have yet to see a decent film at the cinema.


----------



## ManuelVinn

Drella said:


> Oh Jesus. How did I forget to add that one? It's terrible.


blasphemy


----------



## ShoeGal

Anything by Baz Luhrmann or Quentin Tarantino
All of the Matrix movies
Jurassic Park

Don't hate me, but....the first Star Wars movie. I've tried to watch it so many times, but I fall asleep every single time.


----------



## ManuelVinn

I never watched star wars, what is this about?


----------



## trs18

The Hunger Games has a really cool concept, but the movie
isn't that wonderful to me. But I have heard that the books are
great. 
Twilight is horrible. The movies are a joke to me. I laughed 
during the commercials alone. The books are horrible also.
Avatar is okay, but I wasn't blown away.


----------



## Katherine93

500 Days Of Summer. In my opinion, this movie is so overrated and boring. Everyone I know said they loved it but I didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Phalene

Grease.

And I really like stuff like The Sound of Music, Moulin Rouge etc. But Grease... "Change your looks entirely not to ashame the dickhead of the school who can't be seen with a typically-looking shy girl". And the music never got me hooked either.


----------



## BTAG

I could not sit through the entirety of The Godfather. I like that type of movie, I love Goodfellas, but The Godfather just didn't capture my interest at all.


----------



## twitchy666

Anti-consumerism


----------



## Aribeth

Goodfellas


----------



## TabbyTab

Meangirls


----------



## Claudia87

Not sure if this has been said already, but Frozen is stupid as ****. I want to like it so bad because it's a Disney Princess movie and those are my favorites but Frozen…I can't wrap my head around why it's so huge! :mum


----------



## AllieG

Claudia87 said:


> Not sure if this has been said already, but Frozen is stupid as ****. I want to like it so bad because it's a Disney Princess movie and those are my favorites but Frozen&#8230;I can't wrap my head around why it's so huge! :mum


I'd take Frozen over The Little Mermaid. I don't understand what's so great about that movie. It's so boring.... at least to me.


----------



## IveGotToast

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes. Though I think after it's out for a while, some of the praise will die down, and people will start to realize that it wasn't that great.


----------



## Arielle93

I hear a lot of movie buffs talk about Chungking Express. That movie did nothing for me (except make me hate the song California Dreamer).


----------



## Unknown0001

Titanic , The Matrix, Lord of the Rings, Starwars


----------



## Unknown0001

Claudia87 said:


> Not sure if this has been said already, but Frozen is stupid as ****. I want to like it so bad because it's a Disney Princess movie and those are my favorites but Frozen&#8230;I can't wrap my head around why it's so huge! :mum


I love Frozen. It's more refreshing then those other Disney princess films .


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Unknown0001 said:


> The Matrix, Lord of the Rings, Starwars


:fall :fall :fall


----------



## januarygirl

Mean Girls


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Shawshank Redemption
Fight Club
The Matrix
The Breakfast Club

Anything by Quentin Tarentino and anything Batman related.



...come to think of it, I hate most movies. Get off my lawn.


----------



## Elad

gravity

turned it off after 30minutes of watching sandra bullock talking floating through space

whoever decided miss congeniality should become an astronaut should lose their job


----------



## deeeanabanana

The usual suspects. 
I really had my hopes to love this one, but it was plain boring and I didn't go HOLLY COW HE WAS MAKING ALL UP LOOKING AT THE RANDOM BOARD! Just rolled my eyes and pouted over my waste of time.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Aish, *big spoiler *I'm sorry


----------



## orsomething

avatar

what was that???

blue lion ppl are you kidding me james cameron 

an almost 3 hr long skidmark on your legacy


----------



## MuffinMan

Here's a somewhat arbitrarily ranked list.

1. Forest Gump
2. Life of Pi
3. The Matrix
4. Dazed and Confused
5. 300
6. E.T.
7. The Boondock Saints
8. American Pie
9. Moulin Rouge
10. Silver Linings Playbook
11. Les Miserables (2012)
12. Star Wars Episode III, I hate all the prequels, but this is the only one people like.
13. Her
14. Star Trek the Motion Picture, Star Trek (2009), Star Trek: Into Darkness (2013)
15. Looper
16. Bully
17. The Warriors
18. The King's Speech 

That's all I got... For now.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Perkins

Frozen
Dazed and Confused.
Sin City.
Star Wars movies.
The Notebook.
Annie Hall.
Avatar.
Clockwork Orange.
Superbad.
Titanic.


----------



## Thedood

Any "Fast and the Furious" movie.


----------



## catfreak1991

Wall-E


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Fargo. Can't believe people like that movie, and it was nominated for best picture? WTF?!?!


----------



## zookeeper

Elad said:


> gravity


Holy ****, that was a terrible movie. Like just absolutely godawful.


----------



## fonz

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Fargo. Can't believe people like that movie, and it was nominated for best picture? WTF?!?!


Nominated? It should have won. The f**king English Patient


----------



## Angelfire

The Dark Knight (a brilliant cure for insomnia)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower

Django Unchained

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 2

Forrest Gump


----------



## Joe H

The Avengers


----------



## scooby

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Kakumbus

Anything made by pixar


----------



## mike285

Star Wars movies. I don't hate them, but I really don't see what all the hype is about.


----------



## drganon

In all honesty, I can't really think of any. I tend to be very selective when it comes to what movies I watch. There are a lot of movies that most everyone else likes, but I've never seen, so I can't really form an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I don't dislike it, but I thought Ferris Bueller was meh.


----------



## Juschill

anchorman 2!


----------



## Shack

I've never been into the Lord of the Rings movies. I think the story just doesn't engross me very much. I know that I love the Hobbit movies more than I do the LOTR ones. I think it's because The Hobbit's tight storyline is more engrossing for me


----------



## HannahG

Avatar - Good special effects but I became nauseated from the 3D-ness and it was so boooring.

Frozen - I watched it with my neice. She liked it and it was cute but I don't get why everyone is so obsessed with it.

Kill Bill 1&2 - (only saw first half of first movie) horrible, awful, baffled that anyone would waste money on those movies...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fargo
Fight Club 
Pulp Fiction
The Godfather
Clockwork Orange


----------



## Cerberus

Lone Survivor


This movie made me angry because it glorified incompetence.


----------



## 15 feet

Twilight movies
Harry potter movies
Lord of the rings
Star wars


----------



## cmed

The Hangover. Didn't even laugh once.


----------



## wildcherry876

cmed said:


> The Hangover. Didn't even laugh once.


I didn't hate The Hangover, but it was definitely overrated.


----------



## Justlittleme

Insidious. Bad neighbor.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Taxi Driver.
Wouldn't say I disliked it, but it was just an OK movie for me. Don't understand the insane amount of praise it gets.


----------



## Kevo

Has to be Slumdog Millionaire for me. Read the book before I saw the movies. Book was great btw, was excited to see the movie considering all the high praise I heard, watched it, absolutely hated it.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

Transformers 2, 
Everyone in the cinema stood up and clapped at the end of the movie. 
I just sat there thinking: "What did I just watch?, well that was a complete waste of time, I am never going to get those 90 or so minutes of my life back"


----------



## villadb

Anchorman I never really saw what was so great about it. Skyfall to a degree.


----------



## BTAG

shouldeyefallbehind said:


> Transformers 2,
> Everyone in the cinema stood up and clapped at the end of the movie.
> I just sat there thinking: "What did I just watch?, well that was a complete waste of time, I am never going to get those 90 or so minutes of my life back"


If people are giving a standing ovation to any of the Transformers movies, I feel like the human race is declining faster than I thought.


----------



## FreshPrince

^^^ Agreed. I can see how those Transformers movies are entertaining. But good? I remember actually cringing when I happened to catch a scene when I used to work at a movie theater. My coworkers were split though. Half of us hated the movie, the other loved it.

I just saw Deer Hunter a week ago. Good movie. Most likely great. But meh...


----------



## euphoria04

Does everyone love The Revenant? It was gorgeously shot, but a major slog to get through. It felt like a calculated 3 hour bid for Leo's long awaited Best Actor award.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Good Will Hunting
The Outsiders
The Hobbit movies
The Martian
Batman Begins
The new Avengers i mean *cough cough* the new _Captain America _


----------



## sad1231234

Most hollywood movies, i just hate the style of hollywood movies, its so predictable and its always done in the same style.


----------



## euphoria04

The Library of Emma said:


> Good Will Hunting
> The Hobbit movies


I found these very unaffecting too.

Not sure what all the fuss is about Good Will Hunting.


----------



## 2Milk

Avatar 
The Martian
The Matrix


----------



## TreeOfWolf

I stay away from the movie genre that I dislike (romance, tit comedies) so I don't know... Oh yeah transformers was awful... I loved the cartoon... but the movies felt so shallow that I stopped following them... maybe the actors...

OH!

STAR WARS!!!!

JAR JAR!!!? REALLY!!!???

Fans act like it's a religion (apparently it's based on Buddhism, so it's kinda one). But the new prequel episodes suck!!! Just copy and pasted cheap 3D... The original star wars invented new technology to make it, and artists did amazing real puppets that actors could genuinely interact with and get into their roles... they destroyed everything good that I liked... Made me wait forever to see my favorite couple again just to break them apart and kill one... and as if it wasn't bad enough... George Lucas edited his old perfect movies to add extra cheap 3D that ruined it... obnoxious creature signing, jumping straight at our faces... wtf... and the worm now have tentacles... squeaking like baby mouses... sort of cheap Tremors creature.... It's no longer a hopeless hole, they can just jump to the other side on top of the tentacles, cling on them to avoid falling, climb back up... If it was pertinent to add whimpering tentacles, he would have made robots of them... Not add superfluous stuff until it too much...

Damn I hate star wars.

I wasn't really a fan of Star Trek either. I found my calling in Firefly and they canceled it! At least we had the cool ending with a movie... But the Star Trek reboot kicks *** way more than Star Weep. 

I loved Benedict Cumberbatch as Khan. (or as anything, really)

KHAAAAAN!!!! Go kill Star wars!!!

No wait rogue one seems nice, they used real animatronic robots instead of stupid 3D, so maybe Skynet will make the terminator holocaust after all.

Can't wait~


----------



## SouthWest

_Star Trek_ (2009) and _Avatar_ (2009) immediately spring to mind.

I'm not a fan of J.J. Abrams' movies - _The Force Awakens_ is okay but I can't bear his Star Trek reboot and its sequel, _Into Darkness_.


----------



## duckie

pains me to see the matrix listed in this thread.
that movie has so much hidden meaning. 

The lord of the rings i couldn't get into the first one so never saw the rest.


----------



## Fever Dream

While I didn't hate Avatar, I didn't think it was great. I was mostly underwhelmed by it.

Honestly, District 9. I just didn't like it, and I'm not entirely sure why. Idk, I guess that maybe it felt like it was trying to hard to "art". But then, one person's trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## AllTheSame

I took my kids to see Trolls a while back when it came out. Everyone I know seems to love that movie. Meh. It was ok I guess. It had some funny moments. I just remember my two daughters sitting to my left, and they were seriously dancing in their seats to the music. My son was to my right, and ten minutes into the movie he was not only bored, he looked totally pissed off, resenting the fact that I'd take him to see a movie like that. There was just pink and purple **** everywhere, sparkly, stuff all over the screen the entire movie, was def a chick flick. Justin Timberlake was pretty funny as Branch. But otherwise...I didn't care for it. My girls loved it though lol.


----------



## Kevin001

The Green Mile


----------



## Mik3

La La Land - Pretentious and annoying.


----------



## IcedOver

I hate and/or have extreme problems with Christopher Nolan's last four films -- _The Dark Knight_, _Inception_, _The Dark Knight Rises_, and _Interstellar_. They decrease in quality film to film, with Interstellar I believe being one of the very worst big studio movies ever made. _The Dark Knight_ has some good aspects, but is a failure. I'm a Nolan fan in theory, or used to be; I love _Memento_ and _The Prestige_ and like a lot of _Batman Begins_ despite its script and dialogue problems. He's a very talented and sincere filmmaker. However, I think since he's become very popular, his movies have turned to trash. It's hard to pin the dreadfulness of these movies on one thing, but he clearly has thrown narrative economy out the window. I can't believe that many people love _Interstellar_. If somebody says they believe that trash is a masterpiece or mentions it favorably compared to _2001_, that's a person for whom you can discount all other opinions on movies because they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

300: OTT chauvinistic chestthumping based on the work of a declining mind.

Lost in Translation: Boring. Even Bill Murray couldn't save it. Watch the first 10 seconds, that's the best you'll get out of it.

FLCL: Maybe someone can appreciate this headlong dive into absurdism. Maybe it'd work for me if were more lowbrow like Youtube Poop. But when it's played straight and nothing is explained, all I can think of is this:






Kill Bill: I didn't give it a fair chance, but between the rape and the animated segment, I'd had enough ''edge'' for the evening.

Akira: At times tryhard edgy, other times nonsensical. I like some anime, don't count this among them.

Batman Begins: Awful action scenes, time wasted on an origin story we all already knew, and poor choice of villains. Even TDKR is more fun despite the gaping plot holes.

American Pie: It didn't even appeal to me as a dumbass horny teen, clearly the target demographic. Exploitative shock schlock.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mik3 said:


> La La Land - Pretentious and annoying.


"Because if it's one thing they [Academy/Hollywood] love, it's movies where Hollywood sucks its own dick." - Jay Bauman (RLM)

Truer words...


----------



## Xenacat

I rented that movie Manchester by the Sea. What a piece of crap . I usually like deep thought provoking movies but blah! Also both stupid uplifting movies get on my nerves .


----------



## SplendidBob

IcedOver said:


> I hate and/or have extreme problems with Christopher Nolan's last four films -- _The Dark Knight_, _Inception_, _The Dark Knight Rises_, and _Interstellar_. They decrease in quality film to film, with Interstellar I believe being one of the very worst big studio movies ever made. _The Dark Knight_ has some good aspects, but is a failure. I'm a Nolan fan in theory, or used to be; I love _Memento_ and _The Prestige_ and like a lot of _Batman Begins_ despite its script and dialogue problems. He's a very talented and sincere filmmaker. However, I think since he's become very popular, his movies have turned to trash. It's hard to pin the dreadfulness of these movies on one thing, but he clearly has thrown narrative economy out the window. I can't believe that many people love _Interstellar_. If somebody says they believe that trash is a masterpiece or mentions it favorably compared to _2001_, that's a person for whom you can discount all other opinions on movies because they have no idea what they're talking about.


This


----------



## Charmander

I saw someone mention Good Will Hunting. Agreed, and normally I don't mind movies where it's more about the meaning than the action.

Agree about Kill Bill too. The only Tarantino films I've seen that I didn't like.

I'll probably go with most Marvel films. I thought the Avengers was kind of generic story-wise. I guess I can understand being excited about seeing all the characters interacting but I don't really find them that interesting, and for some reason I watched all the standalone Marvel films in preparation for it and didn't really like any of them (other than Captain America) because of the cheesiness and predictable storylines. It's weird because I love the Sam Raimi Spider-man films, and they were pretty corny.

And it's been a while since I saw it but I remember getting bored with Shawshank Redemption, which is usually at the very top of "best movies" lists. I think because it was about 3 hours long and my concentration slips after 2 hours.


----------



## IcedOver

euphoria04 said:


> Does everyone love The Revenant? It was gorgeously shot, but a major slog to get through. It felt like a calculated 3 hour bid for Leo's long awaited Best Actor award.


_The Revenant_ *SUUUUUUUUUUCKED*!!! You used my word for movies like that -- "slog" movies. Those are movies where the filmmakers have completely abandoned storytelling economy and are just putting things on screen to make a longer running time in order for their films seem more "epic". Meanwhile nothing is happening -- no interesting characterization or themes, just exposition and action. Examples of that include the _Hobbit _movies and Christopher Nolan's last four movies, among others. Inarritu blows. _Birdman_ and the other two movies of his I've watched (_Amores Perros_ and _21 Grams_) were pretentious and insufferable, but _The Revenant_ is that magnified times 100. Unlike you, I'm tired of the stunt cinematography of Lubezki. Who cares if something was shot in one take? Does that have any bearing on anything other than earning an award?


----------



## Schmetterling

So many, but one of them is "La La Land" ugh!


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Star Wars: The Force Awakens is terrible. Another Death Star? Really?

Sorry, the prequels were better. At least there was some imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's a lot of films I haven't seen, but I think most I really like are ones that most people like: Shawshank Redemption, American Psycho, Fight Club, Blade Runner, the LOTR films etc.

I thought Rogue One was decent, not sure how others feel on that.

I didn't like the Hobbit films as much as LOTR, and they got worse as they went along with the last one being pretty awful really, but I think a lot of people agree with that from what I noticed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Drella said:


> Requiem for a Dream
> *American History X*
> Magnolia
> *Donnie Darko
> **Fight Club*
> *Shaun of the Dead*
> That "from the makers of Shaun of the Dead" movie
> *Star Wars anything
> **A Clockwork Orange* (Yeah, I said it.)
> anything directed by or involving Steven Speilberg
> 
> There's a lot more, but I think this is sufficient to place me on the entire forum's ignore list.


Damn, I love most of these films :lol bolded the ones I like/love. I haven't seen Requiem for a dream yet, I've somehow managed to put that off for years now.

I like Paul and Shaun of the Dead, haven't seen the other two 'Cornetto' films.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hugh Grant annoyed the **** out of me (and he's always the same character,) so anything he was in was instantly made worse.


----------



## euphoria04

I love Clockwork and the Star Wars movies.

I like Donnie Darko/Fight Club, but they do seem like edgy teen movies that are operating much more on the surface than people are willing to admit. They really aren't that _deep_. I understand that has less to do with the actual quality of the films, and more to do with the cult status they've taken on though.

American History X was just meh. Didn't really teach me any values or whatever it was attempting to do (perhaps cause I'm not a blacks-hating skinhead?). Most of the 'messages' it was delivering felt contrived and forced.

I like Requiem too, though the descent into drug addiction hell becomes a bit heavy-handed near the end. It worked better when the drug addiction was subtle, as it slowly creeped into every aspect of their lives. The scenes near the end , combined with the music, pushed it over the top into the melodramatic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

karenw said:


> What an Englishman with charisma? As a role he plays.


I just find him really grating. Most of the English actors in Hollywood I like or at least don't mind.


----------



## euphoria04

Angelfire said:


> Django Unchained


I didn't like this at all, and wrote a long winded explanation on why, but changed my mind. Needless to say I didn't, and the more movies I see of Tarantino, the less I like him (Kill Bill might be the only movie of his I love).


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hugh Grant annoyed the **** out of me (and he's always the same character,) so anything he was in was instantly made worse.


I have a soft spot for Notting Hill. When I saw it I had a huge crush on this girl. The movie convinced me to make a grand brave romantic gesture like in the movie. Ok maybe writing her some letters wasn't so brave. And it didn't work like it did for Hugh Grant laying on the bench with a pregnant Julia Roberts.

Anyway Notting Hill takes me back to the first time I ever really fell in love. So, I don't know if it's a bad movie or not. I'm impossibly biased.

But I think High Grant was incredibly charming in that movie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CaptainMarvel said:


> I have a soft spot for Notting Hill. When I saw it I had a huge crush on this girl. The movie convinced me to make a grand brave romantic gesture like in the movie. Ok maybe writing her some letters wasn't so brave. And it didn't work like it did for Hugh Grant laying on the bench with a pregnant Julia Roberts.
> 
> Anyway Notting Hill takes me back to the first time I ever really fell in love. So, I don't know if it's a bad movie or not. I'm impossibly biased.
> 
> But I think High Grant was incredibly charming in that movie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I saw that film once a very long time ago, but I don't remember it at all. I've seen other films he's been in or clips of them and just not a fan at all but each to their own.


----------



## ljubo

baywatch


----------



## sad1231234

All the star wars movies. I just dont like the way they depict everything. Its so unrealistic, the battles are so stereotypical, they make sound travel through space, and they make interstellar travel seem like a walk in the park. There's nothing fascinating about watching a dull-looking spacecraft go zoooom and end up at the other side of the universe in 2 minutes, and on the way dodging laser beams that seem to be going at the speed of a tennis ball.


----------



## Virgo

I know no one cares anymore, but I think Frozen really sucked. I'm not even being a hipster. Frozen was very bad. And I am a huge animation appreciator. I usually don't hate these things.

Yeah anything Star Wars bores me too. Sorry, boyfriend.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Shining
The Exorcist 

Not movies but just about every TV series that everyone has been going on about over the past 10 years or so. I don't even know what they're about and I hate them anyway because people won't shut up about them. :lol


----------



## Karsten

The one where Al Pacino is a cuban.. Oh yeah, Scarface. Not a big fan. I think he's had much more inspiring roles.


----------



## Rains

Good Will Hunting
Benjamin Button
All superhero movies; Batmans, Spider-mans etc. F.ck all that sh1tt.


----------



## lackofflife

some of disney films like frozen and some others
Titanic 
twilight
Harry potter
star wars/trek.....the last one is more terrible than others
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fangirl96

Where do i even begin lol

Star wars - I have attempted to watch some of it a few times and i cant get into the plot. Not a fan of space related stuff tbh. I do appreciate the cute old cgi (or lack of it) in the old ones, but thats all.
Star trek - I tried to watch an old one and a new one and i understand even less of this plot. No clue. And i dont care either. When the pedo priest from 7th heaven showed up, i turned it off.
The godfather - Tried to watch the first one. I was sooo bored i couldnt even get near finishing it. I have watched an entire 70s gangster/mafia themed movie since then, and i have come to one conclusion. I dont like gangster movies.
Lord of the rings - I have tried to watch these sooo many times. Perhaps too many times. Its the kind of thing that would be on tv and then i kind of half watch it 10 times over the years. It ruins it. I appreciate that its pretty gorgeous and all that, but i never understood or cared for the plot.
Harry potter - The first 2 movies are really cute, but the rest gets too serious which made me lose interest. Most of all, i hated harry potter. Or maybe its just the actor that really bugs me. I cant stand him. Sadly i never read the books, which i imagine are way more interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

euphoria04 said:


> I like Donnie Darko/Fight Club, but they do seem like edgy teen movies that are operating much more on the surface than people are willing to admit. They really aren't that _deep_. I understand that has less to do with the actual quality of the films, and more to do with the cult status they've taken on though.


_Fight Club_ the movie I really don't like. The book is average, but the movie is just a typical, limp and unnecessary of another modern literature novel.

_Donnie Darko_ I do like as well. I don't think different movies have to have the same level of "deepness" as you call it; each person gets what they want out of it. What I loved about that movie is just the atmosphere that Kelly was able to capture in a first film. I think it's got some interesting thematic elements, but what has aggravated me is the emphasis people put on that stupid time travel pamphlet. All the stuff in that should be ignored, which is why the "director's cut" is inferior, because it shoves that too much in your face. I can understand why it has had a backlash over the years, though. Too bad Kelly hasn't been able to follow this up with _anything_ of worth. I'm hoping to go to the theatrical re-release in a few weeks. I didn't go to its initial release, but viewed it via Blu-ray projection a couple years ago.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Star wars - didn't catch my interest
Batman, Superman and etc. - Not my thing
12 years slave - I have nothing bad to say about the story, but I absolutely hated the editing (lots of static shots which lasted for way too long).


----------



## IcedOver

_Blade Runner 2049_. It seems like this was pretty well liked by critics at least. It didn't take in much money, but I've spotted a lot of good will towards it. For me, it was the worst movie I've been to this year - zero storytelling economy and a totally ham-fisted central plot.


----------



## IcedOver

EdwinC0031 said:


> Avatar


Yes. I'm mystified by people who love this movie, and this includes people who you'd think would know better. Nothing is special about this movie. It's a retread of ideas from older science fiction, including _Dune_. People came themselves over the special effects. Not only should that not be the main thing to praise about a movie, but the effects in this movie really aren't that good. The landscape stuff maybe, but the tall blue people are totally animated and rubber looking.


----------



## Citrine79

Star Wars and Harry Potter...have never watched a single minute of any those movies and have zero interest in watching them.


----------



## 0589471

Almost all of the super hero movies, they're getting on my nerves. It's suddenly become this popular thing, sort of like vampires 10 or so years ago. You throw out a superhero and the people will go see it. I'm not even anti-super hero, I loved marvel and the x-men growing up, but it's too much. 

Also Harry Potter & Star Wars, I just have zero interest in ever finishing those films or reading anything about it.


----------



## Kevin001

a toxic butterfly said:


> also harry potter & star wars, i just have zero interest in ever finishing those films or reading anything about it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

90% of them.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


>


I've tried, Kevin, I really have. Sorry :crying: lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Every single franchise that we won't stop hearing about until the end of the world.

There are some movies that could have been a stand alone classic?

But it just never stopped.

I think Godzilla has been going since 1954?

That was a classic.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

And Star Wars..

I liked the first one? A classic.

in 1977/8?

But after that, i started losing interest..

How many times and ways can you blow up an oversized Panasonic AM radio in space?


----------



## Lostbeauties

ShotInTheDark said:


> Star wars - didn't catch my interest
> Batman, Superman and etc. - Not my thing
> 12 years slave - I have nothing bad to say about the story, but I absolutely hated the editing (lots of static shots which lasted for way too long).


You and me would get along great then, I can't watch those films either lol.


----------



## Wren611

Frozen and Star Wars.

I just don't care about them. Possibly Avatar too.


----------



## Timeofallout

The Godfather

Any of the new super hero movies (except deadpool)

Lord of the Rings

Harry Potter

These all come to mind but I know I have a few more.


----------



## HenDoggy

The recent one I saw "call me by your name" it was topping a lot of critics year end list but I found it to be average at best. Not sure what the hype was all about. 

And Star Wars.... trying to watch all of them in chronological order before I go see the latest one. I couldn't even finish attack of the clones. Probably some of the worst writing ive seen in recent memory


----------



## IcedOver

To go more recent, _The Shape of Water_. It sucks.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Saw Wonder Woman the other day. It was awful. I hate how everyone says it's feminist. You have a barely dressed woman there for the male gaze. That isn't feminism, people. It was painful watching all the men explain to her what the real world is. And who goes to battle with perfectly curled, flowing hair? The film was rubbish.

I did however love the new Ghostbusters. Way better than the original imo. Don't understand the hate at all.


----------



## noonecares

Pirates of the Caribbean movies
Marvel movies


----------



## Johnny Walker

Reservoir dogs
Fight Club 
American pie
Saw

Pretty sure there are more but not in my mind right now


----------



## Skygrinder

Star Wars
Liked first Harry Potter movie, but hated the rest.
Lord of the rings (liked some characters, but I was almost falling asleep on every movie half-way through)

@OffTopic (Kinda)
The thing with LOTR is that there's a lot of big group fighting scenes/wars and I really hate that and find it boring. Not just in movies. I hate PvP in online games that includes too many players too. I prefer 1v1/2v2 combat. At most 5v5 like in LoL (Big map makes up for the amount of people).

I always wondered if this was connected somehow with how I also don't like clubs, concerts, protests...or any other sort of crowded events. Strangely enough, I *do* like public pools we have here, but I didn't go in a long time.


----------



## vela

The entire Matrix franchise
That Hunger Games garbage
Those horrible Lord of The Rings movies. 
Every Star Wars movie made after the Original Trilogy. 
The J.J. Abrams Star Trek movies.


----------



## SwitchON

Harry Potter


----------



## jolene23

Lord of the rings


----------



## 3stacks

Mad Max: Fury road.


----------



## IcedOver

3stacks said:


> Mad Max: Fury road.


Me too. I have no idea why it's so acclaimed. It's the film equivalent of a tattooed freak high on ten different drugs screaming in your face for two hours. If it had had anything interesting going on thematically or in terms of character to match that attitude, then it might have been better, but it's totally standard aside from that.


----------



## 3stacks

IcedOver said:


> Me too. I have no idea why it's so acclaimed. It's the film equivalent of a tattooed freak high on ten different drugs screaming in your face for two hours. If it had had anything interesting going on thematically or in terms of character to match that attitude, then it might have been better, but it's totally standard aside from that.


I could get why people would like the aesthetics of it but I felt like that was all it had to offer.


----------



## Tokztero

Avatar and all the Star War movies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Can't believe Star Wars gets so many votes. I don't have any interest in the newest ones but the first six were just too good. One of the newer ones that had that terrible noise in the preview made me not want to see it because I hated that noise.


----------

